# *~*SOCIOS 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*~* ∙



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....*</span>


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 21 2007, 09:49 AM~7044864
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *



UCE fallon nv chapter will be there. socios shows :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Already got my ride cleaned up just waiting for some shows to hit up!!! Hopefully the show isn't the same weekend of the CHICO IMPALA'S (June 30th)


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome....can't wait to be there again this year.

Jason


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALL CLUBS N SOLO RIDERZ R WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2007, 07:18 PM~7048146
> *ALL CLUBS N SOLO RIDERZ R WELCOME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo*Lystics will be there U know how weeeeeee do it  :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

Socios have a great show! :thumbsup: 
Can't miss it!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

you know the koolaid man will be there. have you found a spot yet.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

you know we be in tha house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE A NEW CAMERA.... CAN'T WAIT! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

*BROWN SOCIETY *WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jan 21 2007, 02:37 PM~7045848
> *Already got my ride cleaned up just waiting for some shows to hit up!!!  Hopefully the show isn't the same weekend of the CHICO IMPALA'S  (June 30th)
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: GUEY SHE POSTED IT BEING MAY 27TH :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Jan 22 2007, 12:12 AM~7051486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 C U IN PHOENIX!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 22 2007, 06:20 PM~7057363
> *   C U IN PHOENIX!
> *



YOU KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Creative Expressions will be there :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lifes finest will be there again! always a great show, just hot ass hell! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LAST YEARS SHOW WAS BANGIN LETS C WATS UP THIS YEAR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

A great show put on by great people, come one come all! I hope to be there. uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I might be out there.    .......LOL! Haven't missed one yet.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 22 2007, 07:20 PM~7057363
> *SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR :biggrin:
> C U IN PHOENIX!
> *


I LIKED IT BETTER WHEN IT WAS IN WOODLAND


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7056060
> *BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


 :uh: BROWN SOCIETY will be their but I bet you won't!. :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Count me in homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See you there :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

looks like its going down again. we can't wait


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tomorrow we should have confirmation on location. 
We have been working on this for a while because we still want our show to be free to all spectators, we want everybody to bring their family and friends, to enjoy this wonferfull event. Remember SOCIOS car club does these shows for the people.*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jan 23 2007, 07:45 PM~7066166
> *:uh: BROWN SOCIETY will be their but I bet you won't!. :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THERE LAST YEAR...DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 23 2007, 11:58 PM~7068691
> *Tomorrow we should have confirmation on location.
> We have been working on this for a while because we still want our show to be free to all spectators, we want everybody to bring their family and friends, to enjoy this wonferfull event.  Remember SOCIOS car club does these shows for the people.
> *



HOPE THERE NO DUMB FUCKS OUT THERE THAT SHOW UP TO CAUSE DRAMA AND RUIN A GOOD THING :uh: ...I HEARD THERE WAS A CAT FIGHT TOWARDS THE END OF THE SHOW LAST YEAR :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 24 2007, 10:57 AM~7071609
> *HOPE THERE NO DUMB FUCKS OUT THERE THAT SHOW UP TO CAUSE DRAMA AND RUIN A GOOD THING :uh: ...I HEARD THERE WAS A CAT FIGHT TOWARDS THE END OF THE SHOW LAST YEAR :dunno:
> *


Agreed... :angry:

And this year we are paying for it... :twak: That means we have to have MORE security at our show... :angry:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

big props to you guys! :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 24 2007, 12:58 AM~7068691
> *Tomorrow we should have confirmation on location.
> We have been working on this for a while because we still want our show to be free to all spectators, we want everybody to bring their family and friends, to enjoy this wonferfull event.  Remember SOCIOS car club does these shows for the people.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 23 2007, 10:58 PM~7068691
> *Tomorrow we should have confirmation on location.
> We have been working on this for a while because we still want our show to be free to all spectators, we want everybody to bring their family and friends, to enjoy this wonferfull event.  Remember SOCIOS car club does these shows for the people.
> *


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

No one has to park in the dirt in woodland :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@Jan 24 2007, 08:55 PM~7077104
> *No one has to park in the dirt in woodland :biggrin:
> *



*The reason our show is in Sacramento now is because we outgrew the location in Woodland. Thanks 2 all the Car clubs and individuals that participate and help make our show a success. Now this new location, we calculated space for 300 cars on the pavement and use the dirt area as the overflow. In woodland we had room for only 350 with no over flow area. Plus the spectator parking would fill up to quick and was causing blackage. What i recomend is arrive early and don't get stuck in the overflow area...  *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 24 2007, 08:47 PM~7077696
> *The reason our show is in Sacramento now is because we outgrew the location in Woodland. Thanks 2 all the Car clubs and individuals that participate and help make our show a success.  Now this new location, we calculated space for 300 cars on the pavement and use the dirt area as the overflow.  In woodland we had room for only 350 with no over flow area.  Plus the spectator parking would fill up to quick and was causing blackage.  What i recomend is <span style=\'color:blue\'>arrive early and don't get stuck in the overflow area...   </span>
> *


Shit ain't that hard.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7077696
> *The reason our show is in Sacramento now is because we outgrew the location in Woodland. Thanks 2 all the Car clubs and individuals that participate and help make our show a success.  Now this new location, we calculated space for 300 cars on the pavement and use the dirt area as the overflow.  In woodland we had room for only 350 with no over flow area.  Plus the spectator parking would fill up to quick and was causing blackage.  What i recomend is arrive early and don't get stuck in the overflow area...
> *





MIRALA MUY CHINGONA :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

looking forward to the hop again this year


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you knoowwwwwwwwwwwww Toro will be there...


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

big h will be there with the family :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 25 2007, 05:03 PM~7085191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 09:16 PM~7088751
> * PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I never thought of that!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 10:16 PM~7088751
> * PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT :biggrin:
> *






:nono: :nono: so wup up homie how u been?  ready 4 da shows, let's go 2 phoenix march 4th :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 10:16 PM~7088751
> * PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT :biggrin:
> *


OR BIGGER WHEELS. LOL :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: 










NOKTURNAL C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. WONT MISS IT FOR NOTHING. WHAT UP LISSET & GABE!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE! :biggrin: ALSO LET ME EXTEND THE INVITATION TO ALL YOU GUYS TO COME JOIN US IN NOKTURNAL & AZTECAS C.C. IST ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE BBQ GOING DOWN JUNE 2, 2007 IN MANTECA, CA. DETAILS AND FLIER AND MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 25 2007, 11:00 PM~7089358
> *OR BIGGER WHEELS. LOL  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...





well who ever gives a *free *set i'll put them on :biggrin: 


wuz up Jaime


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 25 2007, 11:07 PM~7089444
> *well who ever gives a free set i'll put them on  :biggrin:
> wuz up Jaime
> *


SO WUZ UP NOT GOING TO DUB??
GUESS WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 24 2007, 08:52 PM~7077765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got my space reserved. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 25 2007, 05:26 PM~7085388
> *looking forward to the hop again this year
> *



:0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 25 2007, 07:23 PM~7086687
> *you knoowwwwwwwwwwwww Toro will be there...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 25 2007, 11:00 PM~7089358
> *OR BIGGER WHEELS. LOL  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*
Q-VO como anda el newlywed? :cheesy: See you there Jaime... :cheesy:*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jan 25 2007, 07:23 PM~7086687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I'll be at da 1 in san mateo.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 26 2007, 12:13 PM~7093190
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 26 2007, 10:19 PM~7099378
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up jess


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 27 2007, 12:02 AM~7099620
> *what up jess
> *


what's up Billjack?


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 26 2007, 11:02 PM~7099620
> *what up jess
> *


What Up BillJack! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2007, 01:47 PM~7102335
> *what's up Billjack?
> *


What Up TORO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 28 2007, 03:51 PM~7110068
> *What Up BillJack! :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....*</span>


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats up gabe and lisset, i will be there, your shows are always worth going to, also i want to invite u to my show, july 1st, 06 at the oak grove park in stockton, where leland, does the nor cal ryders show sometimes, there will be cash prizes, big ass trophies, and a cash prize for most members entered in show, also all classes, great food, and vendors.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2007, 11:27 PM~7114537
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 29 2007, 12:55 AM~7115375
> *whats up gabe and lisset, i will be there, your shows are always worth going to, also i want to invite u to my show, july 1st, 06 at the oak grove park in stockton, where leland, does the nor cal ryders show sometimes, there will be cash prizes, big ass trophies, and a cash prize for most members entered in show, also all classes, great food, and vendors.
> *


We will be there homie. Thanks for the support.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Dont forget to send flyers this way :biggrin: you got my support homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2007, 06:49 PM~7121777
> *Dont forget to send flyers this way  :biggrin: you got my support homies
> *




wut up homie, r u guys having a show this year? cuz u know i'm there :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2007, 07:18 PM~7122078
> *wut up homie, r u guys having a show this year? cuz u know i'm there  :biggrin:
> *


we are looking @ the 14th of oct.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 grand national_@Jan 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7088485
> *big h will be there with the family :0
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Howard?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2007, 07:53 PM~7122381
> *we are looking @ the 14th of oct.
> *





u knowwwwwwwww* SOCIOS* will b there :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

devotion will be there got to support the sac shows


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

NO RADICAL CLASS FOR THE HOP?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2007, 10:27 PM~7114537
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *


Ahi nos vidrios.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 31 2007, 10:13 AM~7138206
> *devotion will be there got to support the sac shows
> *


 YA WHAT HE SAID. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 31 2007, 11:18 AM~7138229
> *NO RADICAL CLASS FOR THE HOP?
> *



We will keep you posted...  hno: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ILL BE SHOWIN UP WIT DA LOWRIDER BIKES. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 1 2007, 06:39 PM~7151441
> *ILL BE SHOWIN UP WIT DA LOWRIDER BIKES. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

time to shine up the wagon and take a ride to Sacramento.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7044864
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *


Is there 60's original convertible ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i hope i can make it


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Feb 2 2007, 09:57 AM~7156560
> *time to shine up the wagon and take a ride to Sacramento.
> *



Cool, it will be nice to show more out of town cars. Keep in mind that we have a long distance trophy... :cheesy:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 2 2007, 01:18 AM~7155128
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i'll be there.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I was watchin this OG rider DVD i picked up last night and guess who I seen? 

Gabe, Bejewelled, and the Socios crew


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 5 2007, 03:52 PM~7181525
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 5 2007, 02:52 PM~7181525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## mandolow84caddy (Oct 21, 2006)

SOCIOS
WONDERING IF YA NEED ANY ENTERTAINMENT ON STAGE U CAN CHECK OUT MY GROUP AND......LISTEN TO OUR PRODUCED [email protected] 
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/45THUGS
LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2007, 07:31 PM~7184351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO RAIDERS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 5 2007, 02:52 PM~7181525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

we hope to be there this year  *GOODTIMES* los angeles chapter


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 5 2007, 02:52 PM~7181525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like da flyer. lmma mos def try n make it out.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 5 2007, 04:21 PM~7181830
> *I was watchin this OG rider DVD i picked up last night and guess who I seen?
> 
> Gabe, Bejewelled, and the Socios crew
> *



Wuz up Nono! :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2007, 05:06 PM~7182292
> *:0  :0
> *



Pa' que mires.... :biggrin: 

Q-vo Jesse...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2007, 08:31 PM~7184351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like. :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 6 2007, 07:06 AM~7187694
> *we hope to be there this year   GOODTIMES los angeles chapter
> *



 

Hope you guys make it.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 6 2007, 09:55 AM~7188465
> *like da flyer. lmma mos def try n make it out.
> *



Thank you! :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 6 2007, 11:40 AM~7188853
> *
> 
> Hope you guys  make it.
> *


YOU MEAN MR. CHEECH MARIN HIMSELF aka GOODTIMER WILL BE COMING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Feb 5 2007, 11:25 PM~7186390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






q vo Lissett r u guys ready 4 da show this weekend?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2007, 12:34 PM~7189858
> *q vo Lissett r u guys ready 4 da show this weekend?
> *


Yeah, the car is almost done, Set up date is thursday...can't wait. :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 6 2007, 12:43 PM~7188889
> *YOU MEAN MR. CHEECH MARIN HIMSELF aka GOODTIMER WILL BE COMING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW???
> *


a few of us maybe even a few chapters of ours los angeles,san fernando, and see if east los angeles will go.......


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 7 2007, 08:46 AM~7197514
> *a few of us maybe even a few chapters of ours los angeles,san fernando, and see if east los angeles will go.......
> *


   hit me up guey...throw a lil carne asada and have a few pistos


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I'LL BE THERE WITH A FEW OF THE HOMIES..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 6 2007, 10:33 PM~7195855
> *Yeah, the car is almost done, Set up date is thursday...can't wait. :cheesy:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 6 2007, 09:37 AM~7188829
> *Wuz up Nono! :cheesy:
> *


Sup loca, what show u guys goin to ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2007, 09:49 AM~7197526
> *    hit me up guey...throw a lil carne asada and have a few pistos
> *


get at me vics 124*50*14455


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2007, 09:00 AM~7207244
> *get at me vics 124*50*14455
> *


I'LL HIT YOU UP BRO...SI LE CAIS TO OUR SIDE WE'LL MEET UP AND CRUISE


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2007, 10:02 AM~7207253
> *I'LL HIT YOU UP BRO...SI LE CAIS TO OUR SIDE WE'LL MEET UP AND CRUISE
> *


depends when we leave but i have a meeting this sunday ill get more info on how we plan on doing this


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2007, 09:09 AM~7207292
> *depends when we leave but i have a meeting this sunday ill get more info on how we plan on doing this
> *


COOL BUT IF I GO TO LA IN MARCH I'LL HIT YOU UP GUEY


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

lisset i have my homie asking about the hop what is prize money for a double pump?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2007, 08:32 AM~7207444
> *lisset i have my homie asking about the hop what is prize money for a double pump?
> *


I will have that information in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 7 2007, 08:17 PM~7204254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one sick ass truck


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 9 2007, 01:20 AM~7215714
> *I will have that information in a couple of weeks.
> *


thats to long hurry and get us the info :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 9 2007, 12:08 AM~7216106
> *thats to long hurry and get us the info  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



i will send the information.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 7 2007, 03:55 PM~7201223
> *Sup loca, what show u guys goin to ?
> *


Autorama, you guys didn't show this year, Huh?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NEW FLYER FOR THE LG SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

,Low Vintage Family will be there


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TRUNKS ALMOST DONE.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 8 2007, 11:25 PM~7215763
> *one sick ass truck
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 6 2007, 07:06 AM~7187694
> *we hope to be there this year   GOODTIMES los angeles chapter
> *


Are you gonna beat me up along with huero if you show up? :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS will be there Socios always has a good turnout


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Feb 12 2007, 09:14 PM~7244461
> *UntouchableS will be there Socios always has a good turnout
> *



Cool, Untouchables always representing at our shows!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 12 2007, 09:28 PM~7243244
> *Are you gonna beat me up along with huero if you show up? :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


if you ask for it chewbaca


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

socios = great time


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 12 2007, 11:14 PM~7245657
> *socios = great time
> *



Hopefully the weather is cool, we can't wait for your show. :cheesy:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

god will be good to your show. 

i just hope it dont rain on our show :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

So i entered my car in the autorama this past weekend, and some freakin sensless :machinegun: bastards stoled my diamonds, that i use as display. :thumbsdown: :twak: I hope they rot in hell and if they ever go to jail, they get poked in the booty with no vaseline!!!. :angry:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

That sucks!!! sorry to hear that ..No respect when it comes to stealing, thats a shame ..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Feb 13 2007, 12:35 AM~7246105
> *That sucks!!!  sorry to hear that ..No respect when it comes to stealing, thats a shame ..
> *



Autorama!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

your car does look good as always Bejeweled!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Feb 13 2007, 12:37 AM~7246126
> *your car does look good as always Bejeweled!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Rick!..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7245511
> *if you ask for it chewbaca
> *


So now you're taking requests, bigotes? :dunno: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 13 2007, 02:45 AM~7246186
> *So now you're taking requests, bigotes? :dunno:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yes chewy by the dozen


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 9 2007, 10:22 PM~7223657
> *Autorama, you guys didn't show this  year, Huh?
> *


Nope, Raja and Rich did last year. Thats cold they ganked you for the jewels..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

WHERES THE PLACE TO STAY IN SAC?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 13 2007, 06:57 PM~7253000
> *WHERES THE PLACE TO STAY IN SAC?
> *


To the south, there is a brand new Holiday Inn about two exits away from the show in a town called Elk Grove. Its right of the freeway on Laguna Blvd. Or to the north you can go to the Motel 6 off of Mack Road. Its one exit away but its kinda in a bad part of town. 

If anyone needs any hotel info, pm me or Bejeweled_65.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 08:09 PM~7253187
> *To the south, there is a brand new Holiday Inn about two exits away from the show in a town called Elk Grove. Its right of the freeway on Laguna Blvd. Or to the north you can go to the Motel 6 off of Mack Road. Its one exit away but its kinda in a bad part of town.
> 
> If anyone needs any hotel info, pm me or Bejeweled_65.
> *



hno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 07:30 AM~7247077
> *yes chewy by the dozen
> *


Well in that case, dame media dosena aca abajo!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 14 2007, 01:02 AM~7255740
> *Well in that case, dame media dosena aca abajo!
> *


mejor pasa a tu veija


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 13 2007, 12:32 AM~7246086
> *So i entered my car in the autorama this past weekend, and some freakin sensless :machinegun:  bastards stoled my diamonds, that i use as display.  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  I hope they rot in hell and if they ever go to jail, they get poked in the booty with no vaseline!!!. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SUCKS, WTF IS UP WITH ALL THIS STEALING SHIT LATELY, CANT PEOPLE JUST BUY THIER OWN STUFF :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 13 2007, 09:50 PM~7254651
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 14 2007, 08:53 AM~7258449
> *mejor pasa a tu veija
> *


OK, te paso mi vieja!...
































































*Mi Vieja Riata!*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

you know we be there 
si no luego nos pega lisset.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 14 2007, 05:41 PM~7262530
> *you know we be there
> si no luego nos pega lisset.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SSHHHHHHH!!! luego ban a pensar que soy enojona!! :twak: LOL!!! :ugh: 





Saludame a tu mama!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 14 2007, 06:33 PM~7262986
> *SSHHHHHHH!!! luego ban a pensar que soy enojona!!  :twak: LOL!!! :ugh:
> Saludame a tu mama!
> *



y yo pense q si eres enojona :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 10:07 PM~7265061
> *:uh:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2007, 08:58 AM~7267256
> *y yo pense q si eres enojona  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:buttkick: 































:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:tears: :tears: 











:biggrin: c u on sunday's meeting


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

YOU SO CRAZY!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2007, 03:52 PM~7270972
> *:tears:  :tears:
> :biggrin:  c u on sunday's meeting
> *



See you mañana!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2007, 02:52 PM~7270972
> *:tears:  :tears:
> :biggrin:  c u on sunday's meeting
> *


DUKES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 18 2007, 08:45 PM~7294752
> *DUKES
> *


See you at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:14 PM~7298717
> *See you at the show.  :biggrin:
> *


someone's gonna have to trailer jesse back :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Who is going to bbq :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 19 2007, 07:26 PM~7301576
> *someone's gonna have to trailer jesse back :biggrin:
> *





no culero cuz i'm not taking my truck :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im just letting everyon know that were going to raffle off two Schwinn lowrider bikes. One boys frame and one girls frame. As we get progress of the bike I will post pics so you know what you guys have a chance of winning.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 12 2007, 07:28 PM~7243244
> *Are you gonna beat me up along with huero if you show up? :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


Junior should go too. He has a few people waiting to speak to him also :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 21 2007, 01:25 PM~7317691
> *Junior should go too. He has a few people waiting to speak to him also :biggrin:
> *


Junior...Junior...Junior...Junior who? The chrome guy? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 21 2007, 10:14 PM~7322654
> *Junior...Junior...Junior...Junior who? The chrome guy? :dunno: :uh:
> *


GO FIX ME ANOTHER SLICE OF THAT PIZZA YOU GUYS HAD.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2007, 10:59 PM~7313623
> *Im just letting everyon know that were going to raffle off two Schwinn lowrider bikes. One boys frame and one girls frame. As we get progress of the bike I will post pics so you know what you guys have a chance of winning.
> *



YAY!!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 22 2007, 11:07 PM~7332110
> *YAY!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 22 2007, 10:08 PM~7332122
> *:wave:
> *



Q-vo Benny como estas??

Hey my husband thought that your signature said this:









LOL!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 22 2007, 11:29 PM~7332315
> *Q-vo Benny como estas??
> 
> Hey my husband thought that your signature said this:
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: close :biggrin: :biggrin: doing good better than ever  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2007, 09:21 AM~7335118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

now thats a raiderette


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

DID ANYONE GO TO THE ALMOND FETIVA; IN ESPARTO (CAPAY VALLEY)?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 25 2007, 06:12 PM~7349945
> *DID ANYONE GO TO THE ALMOND FETIVA; IN ESPARTO (CAPAY VALLEY)?
> *


nope.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7044864
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *


No wagon category :banghead:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Carnales Unidos (probably all chapters) will be there.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

can't wait !


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i cant wait


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 25 2007, 07:12 PM~7349945
> *DID ANYONE GO TO THE ALMOND FETIVA; IN ESPARTO (CAPAY VALLEY)?
> *




nope :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

What up Mark? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any hop rules yet?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 22 2007, 03:21 PM~7328136
> *GO FIX ME ANOTHER SLICE OF THAT PIZZA YOU GUYS HAD.
> *


COCKARONNI :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 27 2007, 02:54 PM~7365687
> *COCKARONNI :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 25 2007, 11:16 PM~7352460
> *Carnales Unidos (probably all chapters) will be there.
> *



:0 hno: :angel: :wave:

How many capters do you guys have?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 27 2007, 09:55 AM~7362919
> *any hop rules yet?
> *



Are you talking about classes :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Feb 27 2007, 08:33 PM~7368471
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 27 2007, 11:25 PM~7370194
> *Are you talking about classes  :dunno:
> *


classes and what will determine wheather you in radical or not if you have a radical class :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 27 2007, 11:32 PM~7370232
> *classes and what will determine wheather you in radical or not if you have a radical class :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  

I will let you know later on today.. :biggrin: We are finalizing the categories. :cheesy:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GO UP THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 27 2007, 11:23 PM~7370182
> *:0    hno:  :angel:  :wave:
> 
> How many capters do you guys have?
> *


5 chapter (BAKERSFIELD,MERCED,COALINGA,PASO ROBLES,WASCO)AND A BIKE CLUB uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2007, 09:12 PM~7377526
> *5 chapter (BAKERSFIELD,MERCED,COALINGA,PASO ROBLES,WASCO)AND A BIKE CLUB   uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


ya, what he said :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ROLLIN DEEP BABY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2007, 09:12 PM~7377526
> *5 chapter (BAKERSFIELD,MERCED,COALINGA,PASO ROBLES,WASCO)AND A BIKE CLUB  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



That's what i am talking about...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 28 2007, 05:11 PM~7375389
> *I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GO UP THERE
> *



Scooby doo bee dooo...where are you :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 28 2007, 09:16 PM~7377564
> *ya, what he said :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2007, 09:25 PM~7377669
> *ROLLIN DEEP BABY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:15 AM~7371944
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> I will let you know later on today.. :biggrin: We are finalizing the categories. :cheesy:
> *



Our show, we have the single and double pump categories everything goes...so if you got it bring it. :biggrin: If you have any concerns pm me :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2007, 09:12 PM~7377526
> *5 chapter (BAKERSFIELD,MERCED,COALINGA,PASO ROBLES,WASCO)AND A BIKE CLUB  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *




MIRALO MUY CHINGON  
i E MAIL U DA 411 U WANTED :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 28 2007, 10:05 PM~7378112
> *Our show, we have the single and double pump categories everything goes...so if you got it bring it.  :biggrin:  If you have any concerns pm me :cheesy:
> *


sounds good to me, can be any easier than single or double. :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7377862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7378513
> *MIRALO MUY CHINGON
> i E MAIL U DA 411 U WANTED  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for all that jess , see you there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SO R U GOING 2 PHOENIX WE ARE LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2162/copyof120n068291155faceew5.jpg[
/IMG][/URL]

[url=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/452/128n069231313do7.jpg


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Please NO DOGG's ALLOWED


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Impalas Yuba City will be there


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 2 2007, 12:28 PM~7391573
> *Please NO DOGG's ALLOWED
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 2 2007, 01:52 PM~7391720
> *Impalas Yuba City will be there
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WHOS TRYING TO LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

im going 2 ask a dumb question. what the directions?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 3 2007, 10:48 PM~7400896
> *im going 2 ask a dumb question. what the directions?
> *


mapquest :uh: :wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 3 2007, 10:51 PM~7400913
> *mapquest  :uh:  :wave:
> *


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...ate=ca&zipcode=


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by umlolo+Mar 3 2007, 10:48 PM~7400896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 3 2007, 10:56 PM~7400946
> *http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...ate=ca&zipcode=
> *




Miralo...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 3 2007, 11:03 PM~7400963
> *Miralo...
> *


umm need translation, im whiter than the computer screen :ugh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

2 Members: SocioS-02, Bejeweled_65


Oscar I see you.. hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 3 2007, 11:07 PM~7400990
> *umm need translation, im whiter than the computer screen :ugh:
> *



Casper :ugh: 







:biggrin: I'm just kidding... :cheesy: It means, hmmm it's different translation in english, :uh: :cheesy: In other words thanks for looking out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 3 2007, 09:48 PM~7400896
> *im going 2 ask a dumb question. what the directions?
> *


Its cool homie. All your going to do is take 99 North all the way to Sacramento and your going to get off at the Calvine exit. It will also say Comsumnes River College exit. Take a left over the free way. There will be a huge Target on your right and the college is on the left. You cant miss it. If any one gets lost then feel free to call and we will help you get there.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 3 2007, 11:58 PM~7401229
> *Casper  :ugh:
> :biggrin:  I'm just kidding... :cheesy:    It means, hmmm it's different translation in english,  :uh:  :cheesy: In other words thanks for looking out.
> *


lol


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 3 2007, 10:54 PM~7401206
> *2 Members: SocioS-02, Bejeweled_65
> Oscar I see you.. hno:
> *


 :biggrin: SSSSHHHHH. DONT TELL NO BODY :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

PLEASE NO DOGG'S ALLOWED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 4 2007, 11:42 AM~7403665
> *PLEASE NO DOGG'S ALLOWED
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*I just wanted to point out that at our show we don't require pre-reg all registration is done day of show! There is enough spaces available for everyone.* :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 5 2007, 10:38 PM~7415985
> *I just wanted to point out that at our show we don't require pre-reg all registration is done day of show!  There is enough spaces available for everyone.  :cheesy:
> *


well alright then lets relax..........


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 5 2007, 10:38 PM~7415985
> *I just wanted to point out that at our show we don't require pre-reg all registration is done day of show!  There is enough spaces available for everyone.  :cheesy:
> *


I WONDER WHO THAT WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS :biggrin: HOPE YOU AND THE FAM ARE DOIN GOOD!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7403665
> *PLEASE NO DOGG'S ALLOWED
> 
> 
> ...


VICTOR, I THINK I FOUND OUT WHO TOOK YOUR PRO WINGS...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 6 2007, 01:34 PM~7420539
> *VICTOR, I THINK I FOUND OUT WHO TOOK YOUR PRO WINGS...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 6 2007, 01:32 PM~7420525
> *I WONDER WHO THAT WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS :biggrin:  HOPE YOU AND THE FAM ARE DOIN GOOD!
> *


LOL!!
No it wasn't towards you i have recieved a couple of calls and some pm's so i just wanted to put it on here, incase anybody had the same question...  


We are doing great, Lil Gabe is doing fabulous just getting bigger. He is my little man.. :cheesy:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be deep for that one guaranteed


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 7 2007, 01:53 AM~7425658
> *LO*LYSTICS will be deep for that one guaranteed
> *



:wave: Wuz up Rich..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 7 2007, 01:53 AM~7425658
> *LO*LYSTICS will be deep for that one guaranteed
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image CC Will Be IN The House! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span></span>


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 2 2007, 01:07 PM~7391445
> *
> *


HEY OSCAR WISH U STILL HAD THIS CAR LOL

WAT U GOT COMING OUT???


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 7 2007, 08:27 PM~7432500
> *Boulevard Image CC Will Be IN The House! :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span></span>
> *



Is this a new club in sacramento? If so, welcome and thanks for the support. :cheesy:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wazzup Lisset is you and your club coming out this sunday


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

ima bring out my car and my bike to this one i think this is the first show im taking my hoopty too...lol


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm interested in a vendor spot for a local folklorico group in Sacramento. We would like to have a booth to sell something at your car show to raise money to send our group to Spain in July. They have recieved a special inviation by the government to represent Mexico at an International Cultural Festival and the dancers need to raise money to flight there. Check out our website IMBASac.com. I can be reached e-mail at [email protected] 

Thanks,
Gina Madrigal


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Mar 8 2007, 10:22 AM~7436262
> *I'm interested in a vendor spot for a local folklorico group in Sacramento.  We would like to have a booth to sell something at your car show to raise money to send our group to Spain in July.  They have recieved a special inviation by the government to represent Mexico at an International Cultural Festival and the dancers need to raise money to flight there.  Check out our website IMBASac.com.  I can be reached e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LRM/PHOENIX


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 7 2007, 07:27 PM~7432500
> *Boulevard Image CC Will Be IN The House! :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span></span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 8 2007, 04:57 PM~7438565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 8 2007, 04:57 PM~7438565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS WAYNE!!!!!!!!
SOCIOS MONTEREY COUNTY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 11:03 PM~7442023
> *:wave:
> *



Hola Raulis!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Mar 8 2007, 10:22 AM~7436262
> *I'm interested in a vendor spot for a local folklorico group in Sacramento.  We would like to have a booth to sell something at your car show to raise money to send our group to Spain in July.  They have recieved a special inviation by the government to represent Mexico at an International Cultural Festival and the dancers need to raise money to flight there.  Check out our website IMBASac.com.  I can be reached e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> ...




I WILL DONATE $50.00 THE DAY OFF THE SHOW


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 09:29 AM~7444060
> *I WILL DONATE $50.00 THE DAY OFF THE SHOW
> *


I will match your $50 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 09:29 AM~7444060
> *I WILL DONATE $50.00 THE DAY OFF THE SHOW
> *


 I  will match it also $ 50 !


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Mar 9 2007, 09:29 AM~7444060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

We will be helping them out!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 9 2007, 09:43 AM~7444157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY ALWAYS READY 2 HELP OUT  :thumbsup:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow I'd like to thank everyone for your generous donations..... We will see you there!

Thanks,
IMBA Folklorico, Sacramento, CA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 09:22 PM~7447633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see what you missed out on friday night in Phoenix


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I KNOW HUH :tears: :tears: BUT DA SHOWS R JUST BEGINING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice bikes


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

Kapital Kreations will be there once again

Jason


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 9 2007, 08:10 PM~7447908
> *Nice bikes
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LORNGR_@Mar 9 2007, 08:57 PM~7448138
> *Kapital Kreations will be there once again
> 
> Jason
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 08:22 PM~7447633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

Is she naked... :ugh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 08:22 PM~7447633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I CALL, *POPPIN A COLLA!*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 9 2007, 11:06 PM~7448442
> *:0
> 
> Is she naked... :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Nah, shes got shoes on. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2007, 01:22 AM~7448943
> *:uh:  :uh: Nah, shes got shoes on.  :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2007, 01:19 AM~7448931
> *NOW THATS WHAT I CALL, POPPIN A COLLA!
> *


i search every chome part on that bike for a nipple shot


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2007, 01:22 AM~7448943
> *:uh:  :uh: Nah, shes got shoes on.  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

[/IMG]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
see you there homies!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2007, 09:59 PM~7458668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Today was a good day at Miller Park, good to see all the Sacramento Area lowriders come together. :thumbsup: Even met Gina aka Comadre


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 10:05 PM~7458727
> *(\__/)
> (='.'=)
> (")_(")
> *



It's not easter yet silly.. :twak:





























Guess who requested the ~~~~> :twak: ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 11 2007, 09:14 PM~7458787
> *It's not easter yet silly.. :twak:
> *


OUCH!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 10:15 PM~7458796
> *OUCH!!!
> *



:tongue:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Check out our newest member from Tracy Califas, Jose Peña with his 1952 Sedan Delivery.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 11 2007, 09:18 PM~7458832
> *Check out our newest member from Tracy Califas, Jose Peña with his 1952 Sedan Delivery.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 08:29 AM~7444060
> *I WILL DONATE $50.00 THE DAY OFF THE SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 11 2007, 10:52 PM~7459139
> *:thumbsup:
> *





BIG DADDA ALSO WILL DONATE $50.00 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC'S GONNA PATTERN THE ROOF BEFORE THE SHOW.... YOU SHOULD GET SOME TEARDROPS FOOL.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2007, 07:58 AM~7460087
> *VIC'S GONNA PATTERN THE ROOF BEFORE THE SHOW.... YOU SHOULD GET SOME TEARDROPS FOOL.
> 
> 
> ...


I MIGHT ADD FLAMES TO IT TO GIVE IT THAT WAYNES WORLD LOOK TO IT...MAYBE SOME CURVE FEELERS WILL LOOK SMOOTH


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2007, 10:59 PM~7313623
> *Im just letting everyon know that were going to raffle off two Schwinn lowrider bikes. One boys frame and one girls frame. As we get progress of the bike I will post pics so you know what you guys have a chance of winning.
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: :werd:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Brought it up at our car club meeting seems like 2 cars and 3 bikes will be making the trip up to Sacramento.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 12 2007, 10:48 PM~7466979
> *Brought it up at our car club meeting seems like 2 cars and 3 bikes will be making the trip up to Sacramento.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325345





RIP :angel:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 12 2007, 09:29 PM~7466840
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  :werd:
> *


Coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Jesse are you taking your truck to the streetlow Monterey show?

Tory and Nacho are coming from Sacramento. :yes:

And Mr. Willie is coming from Stockton and our new member from Tracy Jose Peña also Larry from Yuba City :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 14 2007, 07:29 PM~7480550
> *Hey Jesse are you taking your truck to the streetlow Monterey show?
> 
> Tory and Nacho are coming from Sacramento. :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2007, 08:32 PM~7480567
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Can you believe it...yes the one and only...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Raulis is any bike members going? :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 14 2007, 08:29 PM~7480550
> *Hey Jesse are you taking your truck to the streetlow Monterey show?
> 
> Tory and Nacho are coming from Sacramento. :yes:
> ...




yes i should have my truck at home by tomorrow :biggrin: I believe bout TORI when I c him here :biggrin:



please send me some fliers


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7480597
> *yes i should have my truck at home by tomorrow  :biggrin:  I believe bout TORI when I c him here  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: 


He has to go, Gabe is letting him barrow the trailer so there is no excuse :no:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7480597
> *yes i should have my truck at home by tomorrow  :biggrin:  I believe bout TORI when I c him here  :biggrin:
> please send me some fliers
> *




I am sending them with TORI


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0 like i said i have 2 c it :biggrin: i think we need a new vice president :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 14 2007, 08:40 PM~7480636
> *:0  like i said i have 2 c it  :biggrin:  i think we need a new vice president  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7480595
> *Hey Raulis is any bike members going? :cheesy:
> *




HOPEFULLY ILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2007, 05:58 AM~7460087
> *VIC'S GONNA PATTERN THE ROOF BEFORE THE SHOW.... YOU SHOULD GET SOME TEARDROPS FOOL.
> 
> 
> ...


OH HE must be a new member to huh HAHAHA


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 14 2007, 07:38 PM~7480619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> He has to go, Gabe is letting him barrow the trailer so there is no excuse :no:
> *


HEY Gabe can i borrow the trailer to :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 15 2007, 02:49 PM~7485710
> *HEY Gabe can i borrow the trailer to  :biggrin:
> *


 WAIT gabe you said that you are not lending the trailer to nobody now if you lend it you better charge him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 15 2007, 03:54 PM~7485742
> *WAIT gabe you said that you are not lending the trailer to nobody now if you lend it you better charge him :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You are right, i should ask Gabe if Tory is going to be making any money off it by trailering other peoples cars. :no:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 15 2007, 09:07 PM~7487878
> *:thumbsup: Good luck
> *


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

HI :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Congrats to all the Socios members who placed at the Streetlow show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 17 2007, 08:14 PM~7498716
> *HI :biggrin:
> *



Hello


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> Hello
> [/quote :wave: :wave: hi


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2007, 09:02 AM~7506039
> *Congrats to all the Socios members who placed at the Streetlow show.  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 20 2007, 10:04 AM~7514006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks Crazy!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> > Hello
> > [/quote :wave: :wave: hi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Whats up El Oro... :cheesy:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 16 2007, 06:49 AM~7489444
> *You are right, i should ask Gabe if Tory is going to be making any money off it by trailering other peoples cars.  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 17 2007, 08:14 PM~7498716
> *HI :biggrin:
> *


:loco: :biggrin: Whats up Oscar, first time I see you on here.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 20 2007, 09:51 PM~7519077
> *Whats up El Oro... :cheesy:
> *


Well, busy as always.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2007, 10:16 PM~7511726
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good out there in Monterey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 20 2007, 10:06 PM~7519213
> *Well, busy as always.
> *



Man hopefully your car gets done before Gabes, you know what i bet yours will be done before his.. :uh: 

Hurry Mark so we can hit up some shows.. :cheesy:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 20 2007, 08:56 PM~7519141
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


what up EL ORO SocioS 02 HI :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 20 2007, 10:11 PM~7519260
> *Looking good out there in Monterey. :thumbsup:
> *




Gracias homie, I hope we can all cruise 2 da shows as soon as all da rides get done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 20 2007, 10:22 PM~7519345
> *Man hopefully your car gets done before Gabes, you know what i bet yours will be done before his.. :uh:
> 
> Hurry Mark so we can hit up some shows.. :cheesy:
> *


Boy! do I wish my car was ready, I dont have anything to play with right know. Well Im trying to get my Coupe Deville drivable so i can at least cruise something. :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 21 2007, 01:07 AM~7519966
> *what up EL ORO SocioS 02 HI  :biggrin:
> *


I need someone to drop the tranny in my Cadi, and change the seals or maybe rebiuld it and put it back in. The juice wired. let me know if u know someone.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 21 2007, 08:56 PM~7526380
> *I need someone to drop the tranny in my Cadi, and change the seals or maybe rebiuld it and put it back in. The juice wired. let me know if u know someone.
> *



Hey what ever happened with Wilson's homie, that does transmission work?


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 21 2007, 08:59 PM~7526415
> *Hey what ever happened with Wilson's homie, that does transmission work?
> *


Good question! I talked to Wilson about it at the Nor Cal show under the bridge and never herd anything else about it.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2007, 07:46 PM~7525634
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats going on with those bikes frames,


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I love this picture!!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 23 2007, 08:27 AM~7536392
> *I love this picture!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LISSET WAY DO YOU LOVE THIS PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 23 2007, 10:20 AM~7536857
> *LISSET WAY DO YOU LOVE THIS PICTURE  :biggrin:
> *



It looks bad-ass. Parece que va a dar una putisa..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 23 2007, 10:22 AM~7536866
> *It looks bad-ass.  Parece que va a dar una putisa..
> *




:uh: :uh: 



parece q quiere ir al bano y se esta aguantando :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2007, 10:52 AM~7537019
> *:uh:  :uh:
> parece q quiere ir al bano y se esta aguantando  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2007, 09:52 AM~7537019
> *:uh:  :uh:
> parece q quiere ir al bano y se esta aguantando  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 22 2007, 07:05 PM~7533302
> *Whats going on with those bikes frames,
> *


I will call you this weekend about that.


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: SUP SOCIOS..


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

SocioS members I have wheels for sale go to the for sale site an look it up thereare pic there to so you can see the wheels an tire to $650.00 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2007, 10:52 AM~7537019
> *:uh:  :uh:
> parece q quiere ir al bano y se esta aguantando  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 23 2007, 09:22 AM~7536866
> *It looks bad-ass.  Parece que va a dar una putisa..
> *


SHIT I THOUGHT YOU LIKE HER BBOOOOBSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 23 2007, 09:27 AM~7536392
> *I love this picture!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn the chicken is stank ugly --she dont look hard just ugglllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7545748
> *:wave: SUP SOCIOS..
> *




Whats up L1L CR1M1N4L :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 24 2007, 11:20 PM~7546115
> *SHIT I THOUGHT YOU LIKE HER BBOOOOBSSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :twak:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 25 2007, 08:05 PM~7550462
> *:nono:  :twak:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 25 2007, 09:37 PM~7550696
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MAY 5TH BROTHERS


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 25 2007, 12:54 AM~7546259
> *damn the chicken is stank ugly --she dont look hard just ugglllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


i'd hit it :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHAT IS GONNA BE THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 26 2007, 01:13 PM~7554563
> *WHAT IS GONNA BE THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP?
> *


$$$1000 georgies my friend :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2007, 05:25 PM~7556387
> *:0
> *


double :0 :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 25 2007, 09:37 PM~7550696
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats up Ruben, how are you? Are you ready for the show.. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 26 2007, 01:13 PM~7554563
> *WHAT IS GONNA BE THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP?
> *



It depends how many hoppers we got, it takes three to make a class...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 26 2007, 05:15 PM~7556327
> *$$$1000 georgies my friend :biggrin:
> *



What ever our sponsor says... :0 hno: hno: 

Thanks UCEFAMILY1...now thats what family is all about..  :angel: :wave:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 26 2007, 04:58 PM~7556579
> *Whats up Ruben, how are you?  Are you ready for the show.. :cheesy:  :wave:
> *



im cool can't complain. you guys always have good shows count on us on being there can't wait last year it snowed on the way up there it sucked but it was worth it talk too later :biggrin: 


UCE you knnnnnnoooooowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now you know :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 27 2007, 04:15 AM~7559661
> *im cool can't complain. you guys always have good shows count on us on being there can't wait last year it snowed on the way up there it sucked but it was worth it talk too later  :biggrin:
> UCE you knnnnnnoooooowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WHAT IT DO USO FAMILY INVITE TO THE KING OF CALI 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 25 2007, 08:05 PM~7550462
> *:nono:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 27 2007, 02:59 PM~7563937
> *WHAT IT DO USO FAMILY INVITE TO THE KING OF CALI
> 
> 
> ...



hey UCE is that show near fresno?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 27 2007, 04:28 PM~7564052
> *hey UCE is that show near fresno?
> *


YEEEEEESSSSS SIR WE ARE ONE OF THE 15 CITIES IN FRESNO COUNTY TO BE EXATCT 35 MILES EAST OF THE CITY OF FRESNO HOLLA WE ARE GOING TO HAVE IT ALL MARIACHIS MC MAGIC MR.KARTOON PRIEST HOOD ALL THE FOOD AND WE ARE HAVING AN AREA FOR THE KIDS WE CANT FORGET OUR KIDS I WILL HAVE BOUNCE HOUSES FACE PAINTING GAMES AND ALOT MORE 
SO IT WILL BE A SHOW FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY AND ITS FREE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT BEAT THAT SO BRING THE FAMILY OUT AND ENJOY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Free* :biggrin: my favorite word


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 27 2007, 05:15 PM~7564347
> *YEEEEEESSSSS SIR WE ARE ONE OF THE 15 CITIES IN FRESNO COUNTY TO BE EXATCT 35 MILES EAST OF THE CITY OF FRESNO HOLLA WE ARE GOING TO HAVE IT ALL MARIACHIS MC MAGIC MR.KARTOON PRIEST HOOD ALL THE FOOD AND WE ARE HAVING AN AREA FOR THE KIDS WE CANT FORGET OUR KIDS I WILL HAVE BOUNCE HOUSES FACE PAINTING GAMES AND ALOT MORE
> SO IT WILL BE A SHOW FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY AND ITS FREE  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CANT BEAT THAT SO BRING THE FAMILY OUT AND ENJOY
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I need to get started on my trunk!!  You know this is a mandatory show..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:wave: Orale


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 29 2007, 06:57 PM~7580260
> *:wave:  Orale
> *


 :worship:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up 2 all the homies on Lay it Low and all the *SOCIOS* out there.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 29 2007, 10:05 PM~7581716
> *:worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 31 2007, 07:04 AM~7589783
> *What's up 2 all the homies on Lay it Low and all the SOCIOS out there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 31 2007, 07:04 AM~7589783
> *What's up 2 all the homies on Lay it Low and all the SOCIOS out there.
> *


Does that include me.......LOL!!!!! You never know......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 31 2007, 01:20 PM~7591285
> *Does that include me.......LOL!!!!! You never know......
> *


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 31 2007, 12:12 PM~7590878
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 31 2007, 02:20 PM~7591285
> *Does that include me.......LOL!!!!! You never know......
> *



Of course, u just let us know . I know your son has a pedal car .We just might have 2 let him in the club first.


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 1 2007, 08:13 AM~7594678
> *Of course, u just let us know . I know your son has a pedal car .We just might have 2 let him in the club first.
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 1 2007, 10:28 PM~7599477
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Ready 2 Judge?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 1 2007, 10:58 PM~7599637
> *
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr007 (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 2 2007, 11:52 AM~7602314
> *:nicoderm:
> *



Wuz up lil Criminal... 

Hey do you go to McClatchy High... :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr007_@Apr 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7602327
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 2 2007, 11:58 AM~7602375
> *Wuz up lil Criminal...
> 
> Hey do you go to McClatchy High... :dunno:
> *


YUP!CKM'S FINEST! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i finally got the frames for the give away bikes.  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 07:11 PM~7605440
> *i finally got the frames for the give away bikes.    :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: Orale Can't wait 2 see the finished product


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 25 2007, 04:13 PM~7084712
> *MIRALA MUY CHINGONA  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7044864
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 1 2007, 10:58 PM~7599637
> *Ready 2 Judge?
> *


Been ready since June of 06'.  I'm still trying to figure out who's typing for you......LOL!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 2 2007, 10:41 PM~7607110
> *Been ready since June of 06'.    I'm still trying to figure out who's typing for you......LOL!!!
> *


 It's all me 1 finger at a time lol :cheesy: How bout your're pops u think he's ready?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 3 2007, 07:46 AM~7608506
> *It's all me 1 finger at a time  lol :cheesy:  How bout your're pops u think he's ready?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..............Yeah my pop's is ready.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 2 2007, 06:59 PM~7605357
> *YUP!CKM'S FINEST! :biggrin:
> *



Hey are you part of the committee for the car show on the 5th??


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707+Apr 2 2007, 10:41 PM~7607110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 3 2007, 11:53 AM~7610263
> *Hey are you part of the committee for the car show on the 5th??
> *


YEA I GOT HELLA FLYERS I NEED TO PASS OUT.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 3 2007, 11:53 AM~7610263
> *Hey are you part of the committee for the car show on the 5th??
> *


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2007, 11:58 AM~7610291
> *YEA I GOT HELLA FLYERS I NEED TO PASS OUT.
> *


When are you going to start.. :scrutinize: hno: :biggrin: 


I will be attending...how can i get a registration form??? :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2007, 11:59 AM~7610303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  

I see the deadline for registration is on the 16th... :angry:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 3 2007, 10:30 AM~7609710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Juan's s SUBURBAN is looking chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 3 2007, 02:09 PM~7611191
> *:0
> 
> I see the deadline for registration is on the 16th... :angry:
> *


was on the 16th :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 21 2007, 08:23 PM~7048864
> *:biggrin:
> *


rags to riches super show. Want to compete?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 3 2007, 02:09 PM~7611191
> *:0
> 
> I see the deadline for registration is on the 16th... :angry:
> *


THEY WONT TRIP..WE NEED AS MUCH CARS AS WE CAN..AND BIKES..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2007, 06:39 PM~7612713
> *was on the 16th :biggrin:
> *


you know what i mean... :tongue: :wow: 

How are you doing himbone... :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2007, 07:21 PM~7613012
> *THEY WONT TRIP..WE NEED AS MUCH CARS AS WE CAN..AND BIKES..
> *



Kool-aid then, hook me up with a form.. :wow:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 3 2007, 09:16 PM~7614037
> *you know what i mean... :tongue:  :wow:
> 
> How are you doing himbone... :wave:
> *


doing good, looking forward to your show as always :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 3 2007, 09:18 PM~7614053
> *Kool-aid then, hook me up with a form.. :wow:
> *


I TALKED TO ONE OF MY AGENTS AND HE SAID THAT EVERYBODY CAN JUST SHOW UP AND WE'LL PAST THEM OUT AT THE FRONT LIKE MOST SHOWS..I KNOW IT SOUNDS MEDIOKER BUT JUST WORK WITH US..WE GOTTA WORK OUT THA KINKS.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2007, 09:37 PM~7614147
> *doing good, looking forward to your show as always :cheesy:
> *


  :cheesy: Good to hear, will see you soon... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 4 2007, 01:04 AM~7615126
> *I TALKED TO ONE OF MY AGENTS AND HE SAID THAT EVERYBODY CAN JUST SHOW UP AND WE'LL PAST THEM OUT AT THE FRONT LIKE MOST SHOWS..I KNOW IT SOUNDS MEDIOKER BUT JUST WORK WITH US..WE GOTTA WORK OUT THA KINKS.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 hno: :biggrin: 


Sounds good then, will see you that Friday... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 01:06 AM~7615136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Que dices Jesse...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2007, 11:09 AM~7617235
> *Que dices Jesse...
> *




nothing just working :loco: :biggrin: y tu?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

mygride.com models :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2007, 11:08 AM~7617230
> *:0  hno:  :biggrin:
> Sounds good then, will see you that Friday... :cheesy:
> *


4SHO! :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 02:48 PM~7619192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this at?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 03:13 PM~7618962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed the new banner in the background cuanto cuestan :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 02:48 PM~7619192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LISSETT whats up I NOTICED THAT THE PLAQUE WAS PAINTED WHATS UP WITH THAT. SO WHY DID HE PAINT A LOANED PLAQUE ???????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> Just noticed the new banner in the background cuanto cuestan :thumbsup:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2007, 07:00 PM~7620449
> *Where was this at?
> *





VISALIA 3/31/07 :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329801


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 5 2007, 11:31 AM~7624565
> *ttt
> *


Que onda Oscar ? El Socio is in the house.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is a pic of Gabe's tattoo... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 5 2007, 06:06 PM~7627200
> *Here is a pic of Gabe's tattoo... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


When did he get another tattoo?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:10 PM~7627240
> *When did he get another tattoo?
> *



He got it on tuesday..do you like it?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Gabes homeboy is working on this tattoo also.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 04:48 PM~7619192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 5 2007, 07:31 PM~7627425
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What's up El Moose listo para el Show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 5 2007, 06:13 PM~7627261
> *He got it on tuesday..do you like it?
> *


Was gabe made in Mexico? :dunno:




























:biggrin: I like it and how the guy did the detail in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:37 PM~7627469
> *Was gabe made in Mexico?  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  I like it and how the guy did the detail in it.  :thumbsup:
> *



I guess u can say I was made in Tijuana but born in Califas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 5 2007, 06:42 PM~7627499
> *I guess u can say I was made in Tijuana but born in Califas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 5 2007, 07:06 PM~7627200
> *Here is a pic of Gabe's tattoo... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Representing *La Raza*


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 5 2007, 08:27 PM~7627890
> *Representing La Raza
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 2 2007, 10:41 PM~7607110
> *Been ready since June of 06'.    I'm still trying to figure out who's typing for you......LOL!!!
> *


 :roflmao: Hey! So whats been going on my brotha, I haven't seen much of anybody lately since my ride's been out of the show scene.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 5 2007, 07:42 PM~7627499
> *I guess u can say I was made in Tijuana but born in Califas
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 5 2007, 09:03 PM~7628582
> *:roflmao:  Hey! So whats been going on my brotha, I haven't seen much of anybody lately since my ride's been out of the show scene.
> *


 WHOS FAULT IS THAT ???????? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Mark just got his Truck back from the paint shop.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7635124
> *Mark just got his Truck back from the paint shop.
> 
> 
> ...


   Cant wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7635124
> *Mark just got his Truck back from the paint shop.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2007, 09:16 PM~7635135
> *    Cant wait to see it in person.  :thumbsup:
> *


The truck looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 6 2007, 09:30 PM~7635592
> *The truck looks nice :thumbsup:
> *


And I heard that hes just getting started. :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2007, 10:35 PM~7635637
> *And I heard that hes just getting started.  :0
> *


Yup he's got alot more things he wants 2 do with the truck. Our truck members will be shownig nicely tis year


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

I know you can't use BBQ Pits to cook your own carne but can I use my propane grill. I have a big family and they eat a lot. I need to save up for gas money to get there and home :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 6 2007, 11:22 PM~7635911
> *I know you can't use BBQ Pits to cook your own carne but can I use my propane grill. I have a big family and they eat a lot. I need to save up for gas money to get there and home :biggrin:
> *


 lol i"ll get back 2 U


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 6 2007, 10:22 PM~7635911
> *I know you can't use BBQ Pits to cook your own carne but can I use my propane grill. I have a big family and they eat a lot. I need to save up for gas money to get there and home :biggrin:
> *


Alot of people dont know this but the schools security is pretty strict with us. Last year security tryed to make us leave the handicapped parking spots open where people were dislaying there cars for people to park. It took a while for them to understand what was going on. We also couldnt park by the sidewalk to unload stuff cause it was a fire lane. So that and a bunch of other details are some of the small problems we had last year. I know were trying to get permission to do that but for the time being we dont have the green light to do that.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 07:06 PM~7640460
> *Alot of people dont know this but the schools security is pretty strict with us. Last year security tryed to make us leave the handicapped parking spots open where people were dislaying there cars for people to park. It took a while for them to understand what was going on. We also couldnt park by the sidewalk to unload stuff cause it was a fire lane. So that and a bunch of other details are some of the small problems we had last year. I know were trying to get permission to do that but for the time being we dont have the green light to do that.
> *


Very well said


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 11:34 AM~7643597
> *Happy Easter Everyone!!!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 8 2007, 11:51 AM~7643685
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 8 2007, 08:27 PM~7646563
> *TTT
> *


Q Vole Oscar


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 8 2007, 07:36 PM~7646630
> *Q Vole Oscar
> *


NO NAME PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> NO NAME PLEASE :biggrin:
> [/quote\
> 
> Sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

tttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 9 2007, 05:29 PM~7653265
> *:thumbsup:
> *


let me know if you like the pm i sent you :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 10 2007, 11:31 AM~7658517
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...






I member this pic :biggrin: 


q vo Lisset :wave:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 10 2007, 10:31 AM~7658517
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 9 2007, 05:29 PM~7653265
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up CHON-PEAPEA :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 10 2007, 03:35 PM~7660602
> *what up CHON-PEAPEA :biggrin:
> *


 Que onda chon pipi


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2007, 02:44 PM~7660177
> *I member this pic  :biggrin:
> q vo Lisset  :wave:
> *


Yo tambien


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 6 2007, 11:06 AM~7631578
> *WHOS FAULT IS THAT ???????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7635124
> *Mark just got his Truck back from the paint shop.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2007, 10:35 PM~7635637
> *And I heard that hes just getting started.  :0
> *


How the frames coming along.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 10 2007, 08:48 PM~7663531
> *How the frames coming along.
> *


I talked to Rick and I will have the ready for the meeting this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 10 2007, 07:51 PM~7663043
> *Que onda chon pipi
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
CCHHHOOONNN-PPIIPPII
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 11 2007, 02:19 AM~7664855
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CCHHHOOONNN-PPIIPPII
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Remember if you don't go to the San Bernadino Show the meeting is this Sunday.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2007, 02:44 PM~7660177
> *I member this pic  :biggrin:
> q vo Lisset  :wave:
> *



Que onda Jesse...como te trata la vida.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02+Apr 11 2007, 02:19 AM~7664855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 11 2007, 08:36 AM~7665923
> *Que onda Jesse...como te trata la vida.. :cheesy:
> *



I'M SITTING HERE AT HOME DECIDING IF I SHOULD GO 2 WORK :biggrin: I BEEN ON DA CLOCK SINCE 7 AM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fuck it i came 2 work i did not even know it was raining  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2007, 10:22 AM~7666734
> *fuck it i came 2 work i did not even know it was raining    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2007, 10:22 PM~7663871
> *I talked to Rick and I will have the ready for the meeting this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7671925
> *:thumbsup:
> *


R U on still?


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2007, 09:37 PM~7672026
> *R U on still?
> *


yep


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 09:51 PM~7672197
> *yep
> *


Cool remember that Jensid left the invitation to his sons Bday party at my house


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2007, 09:54 PM~7672225
> *Cool remember that Jensid left the invitation to his sons Bday party at my house
> *


Yhea, I was thingking about that today.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 10:00 PM~7672283
> *Yhea, I was thingking about that today.
> *


Maybe we'll meet up tomorrow so u can get the invitation


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 10:03 PM~7672302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2007, 10:03 PM~7672310
> *Maybe we'll meet up tomorrow so u can get the invitation
> *


That sounds cool to me. How come u dont have a star next to ur head showing ur on this forum


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7672348
> *That sounds cool to me. How come u dont have a star next to ur head showing ur on this forum
> *


Undercover Low Key


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7672363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lisset's car looks nice in this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Reno Impalas will be there were having a little get together on Hot August Nites all are welcome. Hey pjost some pics of my primo Joe's blue panel.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 12 2007, 09:45 AM~7674765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

still hoping my car will be ready for this show, but either way i will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7675358
> *still hoping my car will be ready for this show, but either way i will be there
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7672363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up Mark!!! :cheesy: 

Thanks for the pic..right click and save.. :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Apr 12 2007, 09:52 AM~7674808
> *nice
> *


Whats up *BIG MEX *408


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7675358
> *still hoping my car will be ready for this show, but either way i will be there
> *


The date is getting closer but u still have about a month and a half


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 12 2007, 09:45 AM~7674765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the one I like that car. I'll be seeing him Cinco De Mayo


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

They are asking for the lowriders community support. We will be meeting at the Target parking lot on broadway at 8am on the 21st of April so we could cruise over there together.We will need an estimate on how many cars will be there so they can save us some parking in front of the Capitol.Thanks Hope to see you there.Let me know asap.At Boulevard Image .


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 12 2007, 07:32 PM~7679029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll let u know see who can make it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7674200
> *Reno Impalas will be there were having a little get together on Hot August Nites all are welcome. Hey pjost some pics of my primo Joe's blue panel.
> 
> 
> ...


Orale so Joe is your primo? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 13 2007, 06:57 AM~7682213
> *Orale so Joe is your primo? :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah you see him tell him I said hi :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS*














pic by: EL MOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 13 2007, 08:49 AM~7682871
> *Yeah you see him tell him I said hi :biggrin:
> *


Cool we're having a meeting on sunday so i'll tell him u said :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2007, 01:11 PM~7684582
> *SOCIOS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

Anybody going to the Cal Expo show next week?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 13 2007, 10:04 PM~7687858
> *Anybody going to the Cal Expo show next week?
> *


Im probably going to go just to check it out.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 13 2007, 11:04 PM~7687858
> *Anybody going to the Cal Expo show next week?
> *


We'll find out at the meeting on sunday mostly all members want 2 roll 2 Fresno :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2007, 11:06 PM~7687870
> *Im probably going to go just to check it out.
> *


I'll probably be there with you


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2007, 11:06 PM~7687870
> *Im probably going to go just to check it out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

wats cracking EL SOCIO how it doing


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Apr 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7690473
> *wats cracking EL SOCIO how it doing
> *


Just kickin it getting ready 4 tomorrows meeting


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2007, 11:06 PM~7687870
> *Im probably going to go just to check it out.
> *


No bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 14 2007, 07:32 PM~7691581
> *No bike
> *


 :nosad: They called me and asked me to keep it home so that someone else would have a chance at winning.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 AM~7694219
> *:nosad: They called me and asked me to keep it home so that someone else would have a chance at winning.
> *


 :0 That's nice of u thinking of other people


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Bike looks nice


----------



## Pantemann (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey what up all. Ill be at the show. So how you like the new ride?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pantemann_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7699125
> *Hey what up all.  Ill be at the show.  So how you like the new ride?
> *


Whats up Mark. :wave: Its Raul.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pantemann_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7699125
> *Hey what up all.  Ill be at the show.  So how you like the new ride?
> *


The truck looks nice your finally back on the road and ready 4 the shows :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2007, 08:43 PM~7699299
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q vole BIG SHOD listo para el show?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7044864
> *SAVE THE DATE - THIS IS A SHOW YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS....</span>
> *


*We just added a couple more categories per request of the people. we will update later  *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Apr 14 2007, 07:09 AM~7688756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wut it do Mark


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 AM~7694219
> *:nosad: They called me and asked me to keep it home so that someone else would have a chance at winning.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hate when they do that


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2007, 09:10 AM~7702206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i hate when they do that
> *


You must have the same problem as Raul lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2007, 09:10 AM~7702206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i hate when they do that
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*TWISTED ROSE*


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*
VELVETROSE*


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*HELLO THERE MIKEY HOWS IT GOIN????*


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*
WILSONS CAR*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 16 2007, 10:21 AM~7702758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Bernadette


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 16 2007, 10:23 AM~7702775
> *What's up Bernadette
> *


NUTHIN MUCH WATS UP GABE


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

ANYONE REMEMBER WHEN SOCIOS WENT CRUISIN' IN SAC????


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 16 2007, 10:24 AM~7702785
> *NUTHIN MUCH WATS UP GABE
> *


Just here on my day off with my lil man


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup el socio we have the same day off.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 16 2007, 10:27 AM~7702799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I remember


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 16 2007, 10:28 AM~7702812
> *Just here on my day off with my lil man
> *



IM JUST AT SCHOOL BOUT TO GO BACK TO CLASS!!!! :angry:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7702823
> *IM JUST AT SCHOOL BOUT TO GO BACK TO CLASS!!!! :angry:
> *


I thought u were done with school?


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

HI LISSET!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0 I remeber those pics...  

Whats up everyone... :cheesy:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

WELL ILL TALK TO EVERYONE LATER GOT TO GO....  ....BYE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 16 2007, 10:32 AM~7702846
> *HI LISSET!!!!
> *



Whats up girl!!! I am at work... :angry: 

You brought me some memories with those pics...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Gotta go . Going 2 check out sample 4 our trophies I'm sure everyone is going 2 like them


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2007, 10:33 AM~7702850
> *:0  I remeber those pics...
> 
> Whats up everyone... :cheesy:
> *


Yeah lisset like that was a hella long time ago lol


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7702865
> *Gotta go . Going 2 check out sample 4 our trophies I'm sure everyone is going 2 like them
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2007, 10:36 AM~7702879
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wave:
> *


Me and lil man will be back hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 16 2007, 10:36 AM~7702878
> *Yeah lisset like that was a hella long time ago lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Did that sound like the comment i made about Rosie being to young..LOL!!!



But this was long time ago...i say about 2 years...when have we ever rolled like that... :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

The Good Old Days


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7702893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I remember this..Look at Raulis...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7702889
> *Me and lil man will be back hno:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7702892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Did that sound like the comment i made about Rosie being to young..LOL!!!
> ...


Yup        :buttkick:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup that was my first year in socios dang long time ago.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 16 2007, 10:42 AM~7702922
> *yup that was my first year in socios dang long time ago.
> *


About 6 years ago


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

get 2 work people :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7703230
> *get 2 work people  :biggrin:
> *


TU TAMBIEN CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

wazup lisette and da rest of SOCIOS.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Apr 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7703230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 16 2007, 12:16 PM~7703482
> *wazup lisette and da rest of SOCIOS.
> *



What's up Jay... :cheesy: 

Hey did you see your pic that Bernadette posted..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup jay.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 16 2007, 11:52 AM~7703344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




q vo Jay ready for Fresno?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2007, 10:40 AM~7702904
> *:cheesy:  I remember this..Look at Raulis...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 16 2007, 12:16 PM~7703482
> *wazup lisette and da rest of SOCIOS.
> *


Jay!  :worship:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 07:16 PM~7706906
> *:werd:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7702867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 16 2007, 10:13 AM~7702687
> *HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just 2 let everyone know we will be also raffling off a $300.00 Gift certificate for a exhaust system sponsored by the homies at A-1 express muffler 3400 Fulton Ave. Sacramento Ca. (916) 484-9900

Also PeeWee will be out there Pinstriping and just spoke with John P. from StreetLow Magazine .They will be out there doing coverage on our Show .So start preparing your rides. and 4 those of u that don't know all *spectators enter free*. That'right free so bring the Family out 2 be part of this great event. :thumbsup:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 16 2007, 10:32 AM~7702842
> *I thought u were done with school?
> *


nope im in college


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Good Morning Jesse*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 17 2007, 07:35 AM~7710320
> *Just 2 let everyone know we will be also raffling off a $300.00 Gift certificate for a exhaust system sponsored by the homies at A-1 express muffler 3400 Fulton Ave. Sacramento Ca. (916) 484-9900
> 
> Also PeeWee will be out there Pinstriping and just spoke with John P. from StreetLow Magazine .They will be out there doing  coverage on our Show .So start preparing your rides. and 4 those of u that don't know all spectators enter free. That'right free </span>so bring the Family out 2 be part of this great event.  :thumbsup:
> *








Also my homie from <span style=\'color:gray\'>mygride.com will be there with his chulas modelos :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup guys


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:19 AM~7710951
> *sup guys
> *



:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00+Apr 17 2007, 08:57 AM~7710812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




q vo Mikey.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not much geting ready for the sac show this weekin.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:30 AM~7711022
> *not much geting ready for the sac show this weekin.
> *






GOOD LUCK HOMIE, HOPE U HAVE FUN  I'M HEADING 2 FRESNO :biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> Buenos dias como estas? r u going 2 Fresno this weekend? I c u r going 2 college
> 
> 
> I hope ill be in fresno....we will see on how things go this week!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup gotto repersent sac. bro


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:30 AM~7711022
> *not much geting ready for the sac show this weekin.
> *



YOU SHOULD BE GOING TO FRESNO!!!! BUT YEA I KNOW I KNOW!!!! HEY IF I DONT END UP GOING TO FRESNO ILL PROBABLY GO TO CHECK OUT THE SHOW IN SAC!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat for.


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7711126
> *wat for.
> *



just because i want to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

why should i go all the way to fresno when theres a show here.


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:48 AM~7711159
> *why should i go all the way to fresno when theres a show here.
> *



Because you always go to fresno!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe cuz there was never a show in sac at that time


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:53 AM~7711209
> *maybe cuz there was never a show in sac at that time
> *



ok ok gosh....haha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332625



SOCIOS FAMILIA CAN WE START COLLECTING SOME FERIA FROM ALL DA MEMBERS FOR LIL EDDIE :angel: 


CHECK UR EMAILS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CONGRATS 2 WAYNE, HE TOOK 1ST :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 17 2007, 09:53 AM~7711209
> *maybe cuz there was never a show in sac at that time
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 08:59 AM~7710825
> *Also my homie from  mygride.com will be there with his chulas modelos  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 05:56 PM~7714528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The homie Erics car. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Q vole Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 17 2007, 08:15 PM~7715883
> *Q vole Raul
> *


Sup.  Eric just signed up. :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48135


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 17 2007, 07:35 AM~7710320
> *Just 2 let everyone know we will be also raffling off a $300.00 Gift certificate for a exhaust system sponsored by the homies at A-1 express muffler 3400 Fulton Ave. Sacramento Ca. (916) 484-9900
> 
> Also PeeWee will be out there Pinstriping and just spoke with John P. from StreetLow Magazine .They will be out there doing  coverage on our Show .So start preparing your rides. and 4 those of u that don't know all spectators enter free. AND!!!! Make sure to check out the raffle for the two custom lowrider bikes. :biggrin: We will be giving away one girls 20" Schwinn and one boys 20" Schwinn. Heres a pic of the frames before we redo them. More pics soon as we work on the frames.
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2007, 08:16 PM~7715893
> *Sup.    Eric just signed up.  :yes:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48135
> *


*E DOG *just signed up. So where u at *E*?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2007, 08:27 PM~7716018
> *AND!!!! Make sure to check out the raffle for the two custom lowrider bikes.  :biggrin:  We will be giving away one girls 20" Schwinn and one boys 20" Schwinn. Heres a pic of the frames before we redo them. More pics soon as we work on the frames.
> 
> 
> ...


Damm hopefully the bike don't look like that 4 the show lol


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 09:27 AM~7710998
> *Buenos dias como estas? r u going 2 Fresno this weekend? I c u r going 2 college
> q vo Mikey.
> *


I'm going 2 send out the flyers with either Tory or Larry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 18 2007, 07:41 AM~7718712
> *I'm going 2 send out the flyers with either Tory or Larry
> *




don't forget :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 18 2007, 07:39 AM~7718703
> *Damm hopefully the bike don't look like that 4 the show lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 18 2007, 10:32 AM~7719876
> *:wave:
> *





Q-VO LISSET, HOW'S IT GOING? R U TAKING UR CAR 2 DA SHOW IN SAC?


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2007, 08:14 PM~7715868
> *The homie Erics car.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YOU TOOK SOME GOOD PICS RAUL!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 01:34 PM~7721460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t ,t , t,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz SOCIOS 02 r u going 2 Fresno?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 05:56 PM~7714528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS THERE TOO! CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2007, 06:37 PM~7723120
> *I WAS THERE TOO! CONGRATS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Whats up Karl?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2007, 06:37 PM~7723120
> *I WAS THERE TOO! CONGRATS :biggrin:
> *




cool talking 2 u homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 18 2007, 07:39 AM~7718703
> *Damm hopefully the bike don't look like that 4 the show lol
> *


Im working on it.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 09:23 PM~7724541
> *cool talking 2 u homie
> *


What about me :tears:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2007, 09:31 PM~7724621
> *Im working on it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 09:24 AM~7719410
> *don't forget  :biggrin:
> *


Orale .Tomorrow I should be talking 2 the vato from Kinkos


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 18 2007, 08:41 PM~7724720
> *Orale .Tomorrow I should be talking 2 the vato from Kinkos
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT ME .IS THERE A PARTY AT KINKOS I DONT KNOW ABOUT? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7725378
> *:biggrin: WHAT ABOUT ME .IS THERE A PARTY AT KINKOS I DONT KNOW ABOUT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW ILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE OF YOU SAYING IT LISSET, FUCKIN OSCAR ALWAYS TALKING SHIT.HA HA HA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 18 2007, 10:16 PM~7725392
> *I KNOW I KNOW ILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE OF YOU SAYING IT LISSET, FUCKIN OSCAR ALWAYS TALKING SHIT.HA HA HA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WASUP LISSET, I JUST WAS THINKING ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN BETWEEN YOU AND ME ON ELCAMINO STREET?DO YOU REMEMBER? I CUT YOU OFF ,AND YOU HAD A [MEAN MASCARA] :angry: AND THEN YOU REALIZED IT WAS ME :0 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 18 2007, 11:16 PM~7725392
> *I KNOW I KNOW ILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE OF YOU SAYING IT LISSET, FUCKIN OSCAR ALWAYS TALKING SHIT.HA HA HA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL theres always one


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 18 2007, 11:29 PM~7725449
> *WASUP LISSET, I JUST WAS THINKING ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN BETWEEN YOU AND ME ON ELCAMINO STREET?DO YOU REMEMBER? I CUT YOU OFF ,AND YOU HAD A [MEAN MASCARA]  :angry: AND THEN YOU REALIZED IT WAS ME  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Watch cause Lisset might do this :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 18 2007, 09:41 PM~7724720
> *Orale .Tomorrow I should be talking 2 the vato from Kinkos
> *


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2007, 06:34 AM~7726309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Watch cause Lisset might do this  :buttkick:
> *


 FUNNY


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 18 2007, 10:16 PM~7725392
> *I KNOW I KNOW ILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE OF YOU SAYING IT LISSET, FUCKIN OSCAR ALWAYS TALKING SHIT.HA HA HA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 12 2007, 07:32 PM~7679029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See if some of you could make it.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 11:56 AM~7720359
> *Q-VO LISSET, HOW'S IT GOING? R U TAKING UR CAR 2 DA SHOW IN SAC?
> *



Yes i am...are you ready for Fresno.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 18 2007, 11:16 PM~7725392
> *I KNOW I KNOW ILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE OF YOU SAYING IT LISSET, FUCKIN OSCAR ALWAYS TALKING SHIT.HA HA HA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Freakin Oscar,  I would never say anything like that.. :ugh: yo soy como un :angel: :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02+Apr 18 2007, 11:29 PM~7725449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 19 2007, 02:48 PM~7729942
> *Serious, if it would of been someone else..OMG..you don't even know..
> 
> *


thank god :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CONGRATS TO WAYNE 1ST PLACE. NICE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Apr 19 2007, 03:44 PM~7729918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7729578
> *See if some of you could make it.
> *


We'll let the homies know :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 19 2007, 04:18 PM~7730123
> *CONGRATS TO WAYNE 1ST PLACE. NICE BIKE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7730200
> *a huevoooooooooooo
> 
> *


*A EGG* :tongue:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 19 2007, 04:18 PM~7730123
> *CONGRATS TO WAYNE 1ST PLACE. NICE BIKE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Jesse u r going 2 like your poster esta chingon


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice backs! :biggrin: I mean bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Look what i found, this is 8 years ago with our 63 Mercury Monterey.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

Whats up SOCIOS!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

one more same day.. :biggrin: Gabe's 66 impala.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Apr 19 2007, 10:24 PM~7733107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7733140
> *DAMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: Can you see them?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

And here is a pic of one of our Tijuana members car at the Lowrider show in San Diego. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 19 2007, 10:28 PM~7733147
> *:ugh:  Can you see them?
> *


Yes I can but thats going waaaaaaaayyyyyyyy back. :around:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 10:35 PM~7733205
> *Yes I can but thats going waaaaaaaayyyyyyyy back.  :around:
> *



I know, thats when i was a mocosa.. :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool pics heres one of mines


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Raul remember these our first show as a club in 2002 at the Inipendent show in Yuba city?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7733394
> *Hey Raul remember these our first show as a club in 2002 at the Inipendent show in Yuba city?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :banghead: :burn: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by splintgcc956_@Apr 17 2007, 07:25 PM~7715349
> *Socios shows are the best there is......My homie mike from socios is finishing up that monte of his.....damn it looks clean......Ill be there at the show.....for sure......Much love to all of socios.....real club and real club doing things......
> *



GRACIAS Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yup Mike's interior should be done soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Apr 19 2007, 09:55 PM~7732871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 07:39 AM~7734584
> *if i don't like it i'm not sending da money  :biggrin:
> j/k
> 
> *


Then i'll just send u half andthe rest later :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 20 2007, 08:05 AM~7734753
> *Then i'll just send u half andthe rest later :roflmao:
> *




ya me chingastes  :biggrin:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

whats up my SOCIOS family? jesse my poster looks better than yours, oh wait theyre the same! :biggrin: lisette get back to work!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 20 2007, 09:47 AM~7735538
> *whats up my SOCIOS family? jesse my poster looks better than yours, oh wait theyre the same! :biggrin: lisette get back to work!
> *




so wut's jay ready 4 da shows?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

you know if you stay ready you don't have to get ready. :0


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey can you do some photoshop magic on juans suburban, somethings wrong with the window


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 20 2007, 09:47 AM~7735538
> *whats up my SOCIOS family? jesse my poster looks better than yours, oh wait theyre the same! :biggrin: lisette get back to work!*



Jay, i am a hard working women, i work really really really hard here at work. :angry:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 20 2007, 12:04 PM~7736409
> *hey can you do some photoshop magic on juans suburban, somethings wrong with the window
> *



Agreed! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 20 2007, 12:29 PM~7736565
> *Jay, i am a hard working women, i work really really really hard here at work.  :angry:
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

lisette lisette lisette lay it low is NOT your job! :nono: :loco:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 20 2007, 03:52 PM~7738011
> *lisette lisette lisette lay it low is NOT your job! :nono:  :loco:
> *


That's the same thing I tell her :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 12:45 PM~7736682
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Apr 20 2007, 03:52 PM~7738011
> *lisette lisette lisette lay it low is NOT your job! :nono:  :loco:
> *



 I own this mo'fuka!!!! :happysad: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Apr 20 2007, 06:12 PM~7738672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*READ BELOW \/\/\/\/ * :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 20 2007, 06:34 PM~7738785
> *  I own this mo'fuka!!!!  :happysad:  :tongue:  :yes:
> *





:0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 20 2007, 06:53 PM~7738933
> *READ BELOW \/\/\/\/  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 20 2007, 06:34 PM~7738785
> *  I own this mo'fuka!!!!  :happysad:  :tongue:  :yes:
> *


 hno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 20 2007, 06:34 PM~7738785
> *  I own this mo'fuka!!!!  :happysad:  :tongue:  :yes:
> *


Don't let her scare you


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2007, 05:59 AM~7741445
> *Don't let her scare you
> *













 ******** WHAT IT DODO *******


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7742337
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 21 2007, 10:36 AM~7742356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *****IF YOU VALUE YOUR WIFE LIKE I VALUE MY CAR THEN*****
***** DON'T BE A BITCH HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH***** 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 10:50 AM~7742432
> *    *****IF YOU VALUE YOUR WIFE LIKE I VALUE MY CAR THEN*****
> ***** DON'T BE A BITCH HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH*****
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 T T T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 11:50 AM~7742432
> *    *****IF YOU VALUE YOUR WIFE LIKE I VALUE MY CAR THEN*****
> ***** DON'T BE A BITCH HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH*****
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 11:50 AM~7742432
> *    *****IF YOU VALUE YOUR WIFE LIKE I VALUE MY CAR THEN*****
> ***** DON'T BE A BITCH HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH*****
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 10:50 AM~7742432
> *    *****IF YOU VALUE YOUR WIFE LIKE I VALUE MY CAR THEN*****
> ***** DON'T BE A BITCH HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH*****
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just got back from Calexpo show. Not 2 many cars.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2007, 08:51 PM~7744840
> *Just got back from Calexpo show. Not 2 many cars.
> *


Is it worth going tomorrow?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7744848
> *Is it worth going tomorrow?
> *


If u can get in 4 free the yes


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2007, 08:58 PM~7744883
> *If u can get in 4 free then yes
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 09:13 PM~7744951
> *Hmm...
> *


I would ask Mikey 4 that extra wristband


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2007, 09:21 PM~7745002
> *I would ask Mikey 4 that extra wristband
> *


He took his buddy that drove him there.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 09:22 PM~7745010
> *He took his buddy that drove him there.
> *


What about u maybe u should call Jay I don't know what he is doing with his other wristband


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a little bit more progress on the give away bikes. More metal work coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7748286
> *Just a little bit more progress on the give away bikes. More metal work coming soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

How did it go for awards at the Cal Expo show!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 22 2007, 09:27 PM~7751026
> * How did it go for awards at the Cal Expo show!
> *


We did good 4 out 5


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 22 2007, 10:06 PM~7751404
> *We did good 4 out 5
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 10:07 PM~7751421
> *
> *


Where were u at today :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 22 2007, 10:10 PM~7751449
> *Where  were u at today  :nicoderm:
> *


working on the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 10:11 PM~7751460
> *working on the bikes.  :biggrin:
> *


  All night


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 22 2007, 10:10 PM~7751449
> *Where  were u at today  :nicoderm:
> *


The president has spoken. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 22 2007, 10:15 PM~7751496
> * All night
> *


Pretty much all morning. I tried to take of the metal on the boys frame but it had so much welding that I decided to just leave it. It had tons of bondo and it was alot of work to get it all off.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 10:46 PM~7751769
> *Pretty much all morning. I tried to take of the metal on the boys frame but it had so much welding that I decided to just leave it. It had tons of bondo and it was alot of work to get it all off.
> *


How did u enjoy the Baseball game yesterday? uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 22 2007, 10:42 PM~7751734
> *The president has spoken. :0
> *


Oh no! not George Bush :0 lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 23 2007, 06:47 AM~7752833
> *Oh no! not George Bush :0 lol
> *




quema mucho el sol ahora :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 09:03 AM~7753632
> *quema mucho el sol ahora  :biggrin:
> *



Hey Jesse, como te fue en Fresno..
Cal-expo SUCKED!!!!!!! 4real, i should of just went to Fresno!!  :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I DON'T WANT 2 SAY I TOLD U SO BUT I TOLD U SO :biggrin: 


I TOOK 2ND, LARRY 2ND N WAYNE 2ND  

CONGRATS 2 ALL DA WINNERS N PARTICIPANTS GREAT SHOW  MI LITTLE GIRL HAD A BLAST WHEN E 40 CAME OUT  




NEXT SHOW LOW VINTAGE ON DA 28TH


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 09:18 AM~7753743
> *I DON'T WANT 2 SAY I TOLD U SO BUT I TOLD U SO  :biggrin:
> I TOOK 2ND, LARRY 2ND N WAYNE 2ND
> 
> ...



 


Congratulations to all of you!!!  

Low Vintage... where is that one going to be at?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

IN HAYWARD 



The hop is still on and address is 26221 gadding rd. Hayward ca. 94544. Send the pre reg. to Low Vintage Family at P.O.Box 6011 Hayward ca. 94540. If the teachers go back we might still have it at Tennyson High. 



 


I NEED FLYERS, I DID NOT HAVE ANY FOR FRESNO :werd:




DID U WIN?



I GUESS I BETTER GET 2 WORK NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 09:33 AM~7753878
> *IN HAYWARD
> The hop is still on and address is 26221 gadding rd. Hayward ca. 94544. Send the pre reg. to Low Vintage Family at P.O.Box 6011 Hayward ca. 94540. If the teachers go back we might still have it at Tennyson High.
> 
> ...



4real!!! :uh: 

Yeah, i got second place they put all the 60's together..i thought i wasn't going to get nada.. :uh: 

Hopefully, you will get your poster and flyers this time.. :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 23 2007, 10:50 AM~7754423
> *4real!!! :uh:
> 
> Yeah, i got second place they put all the 60's together..i thought i wasn't going to get nada.. :uh:
> ...


I KNOW HUH!

felicidades :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 10:53 AM~7754455
> *I KNOW HUH!
> 
> felicidades  :biggrin:
> *


Felicidades 2 u and the rest of the *SOCIOS*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LARRY WAS CALLING YOU BUT NOW I KNOW WHY U DID NOT ANSWER UR PHONE :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: LOWRIDIN TILL I DIE !!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7756159
> *LARRY WAS CALLING YOU BUT NOW I KNOW WHY U DID NOT ANSWER UR PHONE  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


2 many cervezas the night before and uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Apr 23 2007, 05:56 PM~7757313
> *:biggrin:  LOWRIDIN TILL I DIE !!!!!!
> *


Well don't die and u can lowride 4 ever


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pic by TORO



Larry's ride at da LG show


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

HEY I NEED SOME HELP THE COUNTY WANTS TO CLOSE THE QUARTER MIDGET TRACK DOWN IN RIO LINDA . I WAS TALKING TO MY NEIGHBOR AND HE SAID THIS TRACK HAS BEEN THERE FOR ABOUT SINCE THE 50's . SO I WAS THINKING THAT MAYBE ON SUNDAY WE CAN GET A CRUZ GOING AND MEET SOMEWHERE AND I CAN GET SOME SIGNATURES ON THE FORMS THAT I HAVE. HOPEFULLY WE CAN HELP. E-DOG


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 08:17 PM~7758434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Truck looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Apr 23 2007, 08:35 PM~7758626
> *HEY I NEED SOME HELP THE COUNTY WANTS TO CLOSE THE QUARTER MIDGET TRACK DOWN IN RIO LINDA . I WAS TALKING TO MY NEIGHBOR AND HE SAID THIS TRACK HAS BEEN THERE FOR ABOUT SINCE THE 50's . SO I WAS THINKING THAT MAYBE  ON SUNDAY WE CAN GET A CRUZ GOING AND MEET SOMEWHERE AND I CAN GET SOME SIGNATURES ON THE FORMS THAT I HAVE.  HOPEFULLY WE CAN HELP.      E-DOG
> *


What u should do is call some of the members and tell them 2 meet u at Miller park. Then if any other car clubs can come out and sign those forms it would help out  So if any body out there is interesed in helping E-Dog from SOCIOS car club let him know or send him a pm


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Whats up SOCIOS!!! Look what i found, see if you can find yourself. :cheesy: And if you are not in this picture you are welcomed to photoshop your self in the background!!! :cheesy: :tongue: :angel:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Raulis, do you have any more pics from x-mas!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 23 2007, 09:51 PM~7759422
> *Hey Raulis, do you have any more pics from x-mas!! :cheesy:
> *


No, Thats the only one I took.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2007, 09:53 PM~7759443
> *No, Thats the only one I took.
> *



Are you serious... :angry:  O'well next year... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 23 2007, 10:42 PM~7760018
> *Are you serious... :angry:    O'well next year... :cheesy:
> *


I got one of the cake but i will post that later. What about this? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 23 2007, 09:49 PM~7759390
> *Whats up SOCIOS!!! Look what i found, see if you can find yourself. :cheesy:  And if you are not in this picture you are welcomed to photoshop your self in the background!!! :cheesy:  :tongue:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that hiding behind Mikey?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO SOCIOS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Q VO DANNY


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*BUENOS DIAS!*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 23 2007, 10:49 PM~7759390
> *Whats up SOCIOS!!! Look what i found, see if you can find yourself. :cheesy:  And if you are not in this picture you are welcomed to photoshop your self in the background!!! :cheesy:  :tongue:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE THE HOMIE ADRIAN...WAS HE SLEEEPY DURING THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oh shit i just noticed da :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pic by: POVI





Wayne'a bike at da LG show :biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2007, 10:47 PM~7760048
> *I got one of the cake but i will post that later. What about this?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*I have one of the cake!!!!*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Check out Wallygator!!! :cheesy: This was back in 95.. :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 24 2007, 07:49 AM~7761319
> *Who is that hiding behind Mikey?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2007, 11:06 AM~7762553
> *I SEE THE HOMIE ADRIAN...WAS HE SLEEEPY DURING THAT PIC :biggrin:
> *


The sun was in everyones eyes that day


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 24 2007, 12:06 PM~7762893
> *I have one of the cake!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Como esta la familia Socios? It looks like you are all doing well. 
I have a video link that you might like to see. It has some very strong words from a good friend of mine and all of yours too. He just happens to be a Socios member. :biggrin: Just click on the video link at the bottom and then on the "Ponte Trucha" link in the box that comes up. Later for now.
http://www.survival2success.com/


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 25 2007, 12:43 AM~7768026
> *Como esta la familia Socios? It looks like you are all doing well.
> I have a video link that you might like to see. It has some very strong words from a good friend of mine and all of yours too. He just happens to be a Socios member.  :biggrin:  Just click on the video link at the bottom and then on the "Ponte Trucha" link in the box that comes up. Later for now.
> http://www.survival2success.com/
> *


THAT WAS PRETTY FIRME  TRUE WORDS TO FROM ALL


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 24 2007, 11:43 PM~7768026
> *Como esta la familia Socios? It looks like you are all doing well.
> I have a video link that you might like to see. It has some very strong words from a good friend of mine and all of yours too. He just happens to be a Socios member.  :biggrin:  Just click on the video link at the bottom and then on the "Ponte Trucha" link in the box that comes up. Later for now.
> http://www.survival2success.com/
> *


 :thumbsup: That was pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 24 2007, 11:43 PM~7768026
> *Como esta la familia Socios? It looks like you are all doing well.
> I have a video link that you might like to see. It has some very strong words from a good friend of mine and all of yours too. He just happens to be a Socios member.  :biggrin:  Just click on the video link at the bottom and then on the "Ponte Trucha" link in the box that comes up. Later for now.
> http://www.survival2success.com/
> *



Thanks for posting Edgar, my friend Fatima had told me about this. This is tight. Gracias..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HEARD THERE WAS A BAR B QUE AT WILLIAM LAND SUNDAY 11:00 - 3:00 PM ON THE ONE WAY.... NEW CLUB IN SACTOWN!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2007, 04:18 PM~7772818
> *I HEARD THERE WAS A BAR B QUE AT WILLIAM LAND SUNDAY 11:00 - 3:00 PM ON THE ONE WAY.... NEW CLUB IN SACTOWN!
> *


So who's the new club :dunno: or is it a secret?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 01:35 PM~7771494
> *Thanks for posting Edgar, my friend Fatima had told me about this.  This is tight. Gracias..
> *


Who are you calling Edgar? I know Mexicanos look alike to some people but.........
That is Ok though. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 25 2007, 06:14 PM~7773622
> *Who are you calling Edgar? I know Mexicanos look alike to some people but.........
> That is Ok though.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!! OMG, I am so sorry Robert, I just saw the logo and was not even thinking.. :uh: So sorry. :uh: 

How you been? How is the family?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 24 2007, 11:43 PM~7768026
> *Como esta la familia Socios? It looks like you are all doing well.
> I have a video link that you might like to see. It has some very strong words from a good friend of mine and all of yours too. He just happens to be a Socios member.  :biggrin:  Just click on the video link at the bottom and then on the "Ponte Trucha" link in the box that comes up. Later for now.
> http://www.survival2success.com/
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 25 2007, 06:54 PM~7774018
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 25 2007, 06:54 PM~7774018
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats up Danny, how is the bomb doing.. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 08:33 PM~7774951
> *Whats up Danny, how is the bomb doing.. :0  :cheesy:
> *


THE BOMBS ALRIGHT, HOPE TO BE FINISHED SOON, YOU GUYS ALMOST READY FOR YOUR SHOW?????HOW ARE YOU, GABE AND THE BABY DOING??


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 25 2007, 08:56 PM~7775142
> *THE BOMBS ALRIGHT, HOPE TO BE FINISHED SOON, YOU GUYS ALMOST READY FOR YOUR SHOW?????HOW ARE YOU, GABE AND THE BABY DOING??
> *



Thats cool I want to see it.. :biggrin: We are almost done but you know this stress is going nowhere.. :angry: We are doing good, lil gabe just got his first tooth on Monday :cheesy: I am very excited about it... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 09:20 PM~7775298
> *Thats cool I want to see it.. :biggrin:  We are almost done but you know this stress is going nowhere.. :angry:  We are doing good, lil gabe just got his first tooth on Monday  :cheesy: I am very excited about it... :biggrin:
> *


YES THROWING SHOWS ARE STRESSFUL,BUT WORTH IT IN THE END,......1st TOOTH, THEN 1st STEP, THEN 1st GRADE, THEY GROW TO FAST


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 08:20 PM~7775298
> *Thats cool I want to see it.. :biggrin:  We are almost done but you know this stress is going nowhere.. :angry:  We are doing good, lil gabe just got his first tooth on Monday  :cheesy: I am very excited about it... :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 25 2007, 09:30 PM~7775359
> *YES THROWING SHOWS ARE STRESSFUL,BUT WORTH IT IN THE END,......1st TOOTH, THEN 1st STEP, THEN 1st GRADE, THEY GROW TO FAST
> *


Your right, it feels great at the end and after it has passed..  

Yup, it sounds like you have kids? How many if so? :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 25 2007, 09:32 PM~7775375
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hola Ruben!
Como estas, are you ready for the show... :cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 09:14 PM~7775613
> *Hola Ruben!
> Como estas, are you ready for the show... :cheesy:
> *



yes ma'am and its just over the summit cant wait you guys and gals throw some good shows the family enjoys SOCIOS shows :thumbsup: you guys going to the cinco de mayo in orange cove by any chance :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 25 2007, 07:14 PM~7773622
> *Who are you calling Edgar? I know Mexicanos look alike to some people but.........
> That is Ok though.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 26 2007, 04:09 AM~7776430
> *yes ma'am and its just over the summit cant wait you guys and gals throw some good shows the family enjoys SOCIOS shows  :thumbsup:  you guys going to the cinco de mayo in orange cove by any chance :biggrin:
> *


Muchas GRACIAS!! :cheesy: 

No I don't think we will be there, we have something going on over here in Sac... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2007, 10:28 AM~7778285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Tu cres!! :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ya nos guardaste nuestro spot??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 06:48 PM~7773965
> *LOL!!! OMG, I am so sorry Robert, I just saw the logo and was not even thinking.. :uh:  So sorry.  :uh:
> 
> How you been? How is the family?
> *


It is ok. I know you meant well. Anyway, la family esta bien. I do not think I hae seen the little one yet but it sounds like he is doing good. And yes, they do grow up fast. My newest is a handfull right now and some of the things he says are just way too cute. He puts a :biggrin: on my face. You will see with him I am sure. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 26 2007, 11:45 AM~7778848
> *ya nos guardaste nuestro spot???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:no: :no: first come, first served :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

hey gabe lizet whats up I'm testing my skills at using the forum so hopfully you see my message if not I'll keep tryng untill I get it right oh yea you know I'll be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 03:27 PM~7780366
> *hey gabe lizet whats up I'm testing my skills at using the forum so hopfully you see my message if not I'll keep tryng untill I get it right oh yea you know I'll be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale a new SOCIOS member  Cuando estes listo


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 26 2007, 02:47 PM~7780109
> *:no:  :no: first come, first served  :biggrin:
> *


Show up early 2 get a good spot


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2007, 10:12 PM~7775607
> *Your right, it feels great at the end and after it has passed..
> 
> Yup, it sounds like you have kids? How many if so? :biggrin:
> *


YUP, I HAVE 2 BOYS....7-2yrs. old :biggrin: and they grow fast


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: chale thanks for the invitation you guys are good people but you know I ride solo......  that being said I really like the way the cars were set up in calexpo so who knows if I se that happening more often :yes: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

you know I will like to see all the big cars that you guys have together in one place like tory's car,franciscos,jay,wilson,nacho,lizet's,mark's,and any other big body cars that I had miss and of a course your 65 whats up with that I want to see it done!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 26 2007, 08:06 PM~7782427
> *YUP, I HAVE 2 BOYS....7-2yrs. old :biggrin: and they grow fast
> *




Yup, my 6 year old is growing way to fast..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 10:23 PM~7783429
> *:biggrin: chale thanks for the invitation you guys are good people but you know I ride solo......  that being said I really like the way the cars were set up in calexpo so who knows if I se that happening more often :yes:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


q-vo Javier... :0

I don't want you in my club anyway :tongue: :ugh: :angel:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 10:35 PM~7783529
> *you know I will like to see all the big cars that you guys have together in one place like tory's car,franciscos,jay,wilson,nacho,lizet's,mark's,and any other big body cars that I had miss and of a course your 65 whats up with that I want to see it done!!!!!!!!!!! :
> 
> *



DAMN!!! :ugh: put everyone on BLAST why don't cha!

My name is LISSET


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheesy: que onda con la lizet I tough you'll be assleep by now :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 10:44 PM~7783572
> *:cheesy: que onda con la lizet I tough you'll be assleep by now :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That always cracks me up... :cheesy: 
I am suppost to be doing my homework...pero i had to peek in here and i saw you posting..you are doing very well.. :biggrin: 

Anyway, a cual show vamos next?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: chingon68mex

Oye Javier we are not alone.. hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: chingon68mex

Oye me estas escriviendo una novela o que?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

oh shut you are right your name is lisset not lizet sorry still new at this. anyway, yea I know you dont want me to take the spotlight from you at car shows who knows maybe the members make me president instead, but dont worry you can still go to shows at lest to look!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 24 2007, 11:43 PM~7768026
> *Como esta la familia Socios? It looks like you are all doing well.
> I have a video link that you might like to see. It has some very strong words from a good friend of mine and all of yours too. He just happens to be a Socios member.  :biggrin:  Just click on the video link at the bottom and then on the "Ponte Trucha" link in the box that comes up. Later for now.
> http://www.survival2success.com/
> *


WOW, that's deep. It saddens me I couldn't be there that day.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 10:52 PM~7783622
> *oh shut you are right your name is lisset not lizet sorry still new at this. anyway, yea I know you dont want me to take the spotlight from you at car shows who knows maybe the members make me president instead, but dont worry you can still go to shows at lest to look!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 WHAT!! Cual spot light, Javier please don't make me sound all important.. :cheesy: 

I do have to add something new to my car, if i still want to continue showing it... :uh:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

sorry it takes me that long to write but you know I'm DITT TI DIIIII.... whe it comes to writing not so much when is time to take pictures of pretty girls thats what car shows are all about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 10:57 PM~7783639
> *sorry it takes me that long to write but know I'm DITT TI DIIIII.... whe it comes to writing not so much when is time to take pictures of pretty girls thats what car shows are all about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We have finally agreed on something..no wonder today was a weird day.. :biggrin: 

Anyway, you know i have issues with you and your camera :uh: .. if i was Lucia i would be doing this :twak: to you.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

don't let lucia know tough, because then she will hide the keys from me and I only have one set then I will have to go to car shows in the go-cart thet I'm tryng to sel you :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 11:01 PM~7783656
> *yo si le digo.. :cheesy:
> 
> Yeah, whats up with that, you where suppose to come by que paso? *


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

well what can I say a hansome guy like me can't keep away from pretty girls for too long but you know I only look no touchy touchy


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 11:01 PM~7783656
> *don't let lucia know tough, because then she will hide the keys from me and I only have one set then I will have to go to car shows in the go-cart thet I'm tryng to sel you :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *



Hey le voy a decir a Lucia que me venda tu FORD Bucket for $1500, she will do it.. :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 11:05 PM~7783679
> *well what can I say a ENDONDE?*


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheesy: you know I still don't know how to use this I'm writing you before I read your answer so sometimes my answer may not make sense so just gimme some time andI will get it, about today I come back late from my friends house but the offer still stands maybe tomorrow I can show up, is there gonna be any girls there????? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 11:10 PM~7783706
> *:cheesy: you know I still don't know how to use this I'm writing you before I read your answer so sometimes my answer may not make sense so just gimme some time andI will get it, about today I come back late from my friends house but the offer still stands maybe tomorrow I can show up, is there gonna be any girls there????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: 

Actually mañana my dad and my sister are coming over for some carne asada... :cheesy: I am cooking for them... :biggrin: And also some cousins de mi cuñado, que vinieron de Aguas Calientes.. :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

ok then we can do it on saturday or some other time you guys let me know I do need that money to keep upgrading my car maybe I hire a model to pose and stand in the side of the car all day with a tyny little bikini I bet you even the judges will be like oh yea this is the best car here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 11:19 PM~7783746
> *ok then we can do it on saturday or some other time you guys let me know I do need that money to keep upgrading my car maybe I hire a model to pose and stand in the side of the car all day with a tyny little bikini I bet you even the judges will be like oh yea this is the best car here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OMG...a model...Javier, a FORD is a FORD... :0 No te creas, i use to own a galaxie before... :uh: 

Anyway, we do have to hook up to check out that go-cart la Gala is all excited..well Javier i am going mimis...i am tired...Alrato.. :wave:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

well i guess you went to sleep allready is cool I talk to you guys later I'll be here for a litlle be longer I like to read all the stuff that is posted see yaa don't hate congratulate gggggggggg g unit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7783787
> *well i guess you went to sleep allready is cool I talk to you guys later I'll be here for a litlle be longer I like to read all the stuff that is posted  see yaa don't hate congratulate gggggggggg  g unit!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Que Hater, YOU hate on me. You actually tell it to my face... :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+Apr 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7783787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With that note...

pa que mires, que i don't hate like you!!!

Congrats..  




































P.S. you need to be in one more magazine and a calendar to catch up to me.. :0 J/K


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: dammm!!! how you do that so fast I'm really dit ti diii to use this stuff may be you can teach me later how to put pictures in. I got some good ones of girls kissing each other and stuff. you know the socios gente will not mind :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*1 MONTH 2 GO 4 THE SHOW*
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Apr 26 2007, 11:52 PM~7783623
> *WOW, that's deep. It saddens me I couldn't be there that day.
> *


YOU WOULD OF PROBABLY WOULD HAVE HAD MORE TO SAY


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2007, 12:07 PM~7778590
> *Tu cres!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CALLED ROBERT, EDGAR :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 27 2007, 06:44 AM~7784453
> *YOU WOULD OF PROBABLY WOULD HAVE HAD MORE TO SAY
> *


He must be a talker lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 27 2007, 06:24 AM~7784388
> *1 MONTH 2 GO 4 THE SHOW
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


hell yeah bro cant wait, you guys always have a bad ass show :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 27 2007, 07:37 AM~7784722
> *hell yeah bro cant wait, you guys always have a bad ass show :cheesy:
> *


Gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

que onda con el gabriel here I'm at school, the teacher is so boring that I'm falling at sleep I wish he would just tell me straight up how to smog cars making them pass and get pay!!! legally or illegaly, naa just kidding we must keep california clean right? hey you better save me a good spot for the show cause I'm not parking on the dirt,oh yea are you guys gonna have any models?, you know I like them chunky :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

the girls from *mygride.com *will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

heythose girls are hot, I know this is a family show so I supposed there is no bikini contest or wet t-shirt or miniskirt contest it is gonna be hot that day so showing up little be of the goodies will hurt nobody :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

yea,yea lisset I know, I'm just kidding if I want to see skin I probably should go to a club you know "a club" :biggrin: hey maybe I should invite gabriel to go one of this days :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 02:15 PM~7787106
> *heythose girls are hot, I know this is a family show so I supposed there is no bikini contest or wet t-shirt or miniskirt contest it is gonna be hot that day so showing up little be of the goodies will hurt nobody :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OMG!!! Javier... :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 02:19 PM~7787133
> *yea,yea lisset I know, I'm just kidding if I want to see skin I probably should go to a club you know "a club"  :biggrin: hey maybe I should invite gabriel to go one of this days  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



you better check yourself before you wreck yourself!!! :werd:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 27 2007, 08:36 AM~7785024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NEW UPDATE TO THOSE WHO'S DOWN TO GO TO THE MC.CLATCHY SHOW..WE HAVE CHANGED THE DATE 2 JUNE 1ST


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

heeey lisset are you there,gabriel whats up is there anything going on this weekend??


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

oh wait I forgot you have a carne asada going on right now, thanks for the invite,you know I don't like carne asada y coronas nooooooooooottttt!!! :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

you know, lucia just told me that she will be going to every car show with me this year whats up with that??, do you have anithing to do with it   :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 06:45 PM~7788534
> *heeey lisset are you there,gabriel whats up is there anything going on this weekend??
> *


Tommorrow is my B day but I have 2 work :angry:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7788591
> *you know, lucia just told me that she will be going to every car show with me this year whats up with that??, do you have anithing to do with it     :dunno:
> *


Not me maybe Lisset :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 27 2007, 06:21 PM~7788386
> *NEW UPDATE TO THOSE WHO'S DOWN TO GO TO THE MC.CLATCHY SHOW..WE HAVE CHANGED THE DATE 2 JUNE 1ST
> *


Thanks for the update.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 06:45 PM~7788534
> *heeey lisset are you there,gabriel whats up is there anything going on this weekend??
> *




I don't talk to NON-SOCIOS members..:no:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 06:49 PM~7788564
> *oh wait I forgot you have a carne asada going on right now, thanks for the invite,you know I don't like carne asada y coronas nooooooooooottttt!!! :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7788591
> *you know, lucia just told me that she will be going to every car show with me this year whats up with that??, do you have anithing to do with it     :dunno:
> *



Good, she should be going to the shows with you.. :angry:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Apr 27 2007, 09:56 PM~7789611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, :angry:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: que ubo javier I DON'T MIND THE GIRLS PICTURES KISSING EACH OTHER ORALE HOMMI


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Apr 27 2007, 11:14 PM~7789930
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: que ubo javier I DON'T MIND THE GIRLS PICTURES KISSING EACH OTHER ORALE HOMMI
> *



AYE CHISME!!! WHO ARE YOU!!! :0 hno:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 27 2007, 10:55 PM~7789818
> *Thanks for the update.. :cheesy:
> *


4$HO!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: GGGGGGG G unit!!! whats up lisset uuhhhh you dont talk to non members ah, well maybe I should start my own car club then, so far I got jr's bike,lucias car,my dads 1994 ford windstar,and my neighbors 1977 toyota corolla,oh yea and 2 rc cars,ORALE!!! you better wacht out cause we coming strong in 2007 :biggrin: uuuhhm!! now I just need a name for my car club


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheesy: about those pictures, you better tech me how to post I got some good ones that I'm sure di colombian will dig. I can't wait for june and july when it gets real hot,U know what I mean? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

OOOPPPsss almost forgot happy b-day gabriel, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Apr 27 2007, 11:14 PM~7789930
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: que ubo javier I DON'T MIND THE GIRLS PICTURES KISSING EACH OTHER ORALE HOMMI
> *


What's up Mr. Vargas welcome 2 Layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 27 2007, 11:24 PM~7789978
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 28 2007, 06:47 AM~7790829
> *What's up  Mr. Vargas welcome 2 Layitlow  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 28 2007, 12:27 AM~7790283
> *OOOPPPsss almost forgot happy b-day gabriel, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias 27 years old Today


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SAPO VERDE *EL SOCIO*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2007, 07:07 AM~7790889
> *SAPO VERDE EL SOCIO
> *


Gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 27 2007, 08:20 AM~7784616
> *He must be a talker lol
> *


COUSIN EDGAR IS VERY WELL EDUCATED IN THE CHICANO HISTORY, ITS PRETTY SURPRISING AND INTERESTING AS TO WHAT HE HAS TO SAY


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY CHINGON68 WHAT CLUB ARE YOU FROM BRO?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 28 2007, 07:53 AM~7791040
> *COUSIN EDGAR IS VERY WELL EDUCATED IN THE CHICANO HISTORY, ITS PRETTY SURPRISING AND INTERESTING AS TO WHAT HE HAS TO SAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

yo,yo,yo whats up socios!!!!!!! I know I"m not a member but I like to chat with you guys specially lisset que siempre esta haiting on my lowrider of the year, 
in response to vick's79 I had been riding since 1992 or 1993 I don't remember exactly when but since I always been riding by myself I WANT TO BE CLEAR THAT I DON'T HAVE ANITHING AGAINST CAR CLUBS!!!!! :nosad: cause sometimes people say things like I think I'm to much or like que me creo mucho cause I don't wanna be in a car club, some people just like to ride solo, I'm not the only one, you know!! :biggrin: :biggrin: besides I like to tease lisset and gabe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh and I almost forgot, remember I'm making my own car club, I'm still looking for a name about uuuuhhmm!!!, oh yea I know, THE PICK-N-PULLERS , thats a good name since I spend most of my weekends there, maybe I should tell them to sponser me or somenthing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

so whats up gabriel its your b-day ah!! well maybe we should celebrate, about a trip to auburn blv. or sunrise you know there is "nice" clubs there you just make sure you got plenty of '1's, if you know what I mean he,he,he,he!!! you can tell lisset that you'll be at my house or somenthing. ohhh!!! shut! wait!! she can read this too ah!!!,well so much for plan "A" :around: :tongue: then we must go to plan "B", ahhhh, whats plan "B"???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 28 2007, 09:16 AM~7791267
> *so whats up gabriel its your b-day ah!! well maybe we should celebrate, about a trip to auburn blv. or sunrise you know there is "nice" clubs there you just make sure you got plenty of '1's, if you know what I mean he,he,he,he!!! you can tell lisset that you'll be at my house or somenthing. ohhh!!! shut!  wait!! she can read this too ah!!!,well so much for plan "A" :around:  :tongue: then we must go to plan "B", ahhhh, whats plan "B"???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

well I gotta go, since the last time it rain the grasss and weeds on my backyard grew like 3 feet I think there is acouple of hobos and a family of racoons living there so I goota go cut it and no, I don't mean that type of grasss"" :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: not a bad idea tough :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY B-DAY GABE!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 28 2007, 12:23 AM~7790263
> *:cheesy: about those pictures, you better tech me how to post I got some good ones that I'm sure di colombian will dig. I can't wait for june and july when it gets real hot,U know what I mean? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I AM NOT SHOWING YOU NOTHING!!!! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday Gabe!!!. Maybe you guys should go and cruise around in this? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 28 2007, 09:01 AM~7791213
> *yo,yo,yo whats up socios!!!!!!! I know I"m not a member but I like to chat with you guys specially lisset que siempre esta haiting on my lowrider of the year,
> in response to vick's79 I had been riding since 1992 or 1993 I don't remember exactly when but since I always been riding by myself I WANT TO BE CLEAR THAT I DON'T HAVE ANITHING AGAINST CAR CLUBS!!!!! :nosad: cause sometimes people say things like I think I'm to much or like que me creo mucho cause I don't wanna be in a car club, some people just like to ride solo, I'm not the only one, you know!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: besides I like to tease lisset and gabe :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Javier, let's get this clear YOU!!! Are the one that hates on me, ALL THE TIME! :angry: 

And stop lying you do think you are all that, I heard you one time say, "oh, hell no i am to good for a club.. :uh: " I was like ANYWAYS!!!!! :thumbsdown: BOOOOOOOO :angry:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 28 2007, 09:16 AM~7791267
> *so whats up gabriel its your b-day ah!! well maybe we should celebrate, about a trip to auburn blv. or sunrise you know there is "nice" clubs there you just make sure you got plenty of '1's, if you know what I mean he,he,he,he!!! you can tell lisset that you'll be at my house or somenthing. ohhh!!! shut!  wait!! she can read this too ah!!!,well so much for plan "A" :around:  :tongue: then we must go to plan "B", ahhhh, whats plan "B"???
> *



Javier, you better watch your back i am going to break your camera.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2007, 09:44 AM~7791362
> *Happy Birthday Gabe!!!. Maybe you guys should go and cruise around in this?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





I would rather be pushed on a shopping cart.. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2007, 09:47 AM~7791384
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> I would rather be pushed on a  shopping cart.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7791405
> *Now, i remember why Javier hates me...
> 
> Javier, are you still mad at me because i passed you up on the freeway that one time when you were pulled over to the side and we were heading to the LG show in Woodland? :ugh:  :happysad:
> ...


DAMN! :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

GGGGGGG-----GGUNIT!!!!! whats up!!! whats UP!!!!,this is chingon68 representing the best lowriders in the 916!!! not lissets do,that one is from jalisco or something :biggrin: Daaammm!!! lisset whats with all the hating were's the love just because me and gabriel go to sunrise and auburn every weekend you don't have to be like that!!!you know me I'm a lover not a fighter :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:nono: :nono:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: besides remember that I'm building my own car club so you better wacht out who knows, maybe some socios decide to switch, after all in mine the president WILL HAVE A CAR!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhh!!! no I'didn't, oh wait,yes,yes I did!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2007, 09:44 AM~7791362
> *Happy Birthday Gabe!!!. Maybe you guys should go and cruise around in this?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 28 2007, 08:21 PM~7793896
> *Gracias Raul
> *


  Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE... :ugh: IT'S 12:11 a.m.

And i just turned in my essay... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 28 2007, 02:50 PM~7792496
> *GGGGGGG-----GGUNIT!!!!! whats up!!! whats  UP!!!!,this is chingon68 representing the best lowriders in the 916!!!  not lissets do,that one is from jalisco or something :biggrin: Daaammm!!! lisset whats with all the hating were's the love just because me and gabriel go to sunrise and auburn every weekend you don't have to be like that!!!you know me I'm a lover not a fighter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :nono:  :nono:
> *



Oye tu que piensas que this is the radio, to be giving out shout outs O que.. :ugh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 29 2007, 12:11 AM~7795113
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE... :ugh:  IT'S 12:11 a.m.
> 
> And i just turned in my essay... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 29 2007, 12:37 AM~7795201
> *Oye tu que piensas que this is the radio, to be giving out shout outs O que.. :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 29 2007, 12:11 AM~7795113
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE... :ugh:  IT'S 12:11 a.m.
> 
> And i just turned in my essay... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 29 2007, 12:33 PM~7797146
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*yo quieroooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2007, 03:33 PM~7797856
> *yo quieroooooooooooooooo
> *



LA MICHOACANA TAQUEIRA :dunno:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> CASH PRIZE
> 
> 
> Club w/ Most Plaques
> ????????? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 29 2007, 04:59 PM~7798256
> *LA MICHOACANA TAQUEIRA :dunno:
> *




si un taco de lengua y uno de cabeza from da girl infront of ur car :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I KNOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2007, 10:12 PM~7800424
> *I KNOW  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: What do you know..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> > Club w/ Most Plaques
> > ????????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7800429
> *:ugh:  What do you know..
> *




THAT I'M GOING 2 B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2007, 10:16 PM~7800442
> *THAT I'M GOING 2 B THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2007, 10:19 PM~7800460
> *:loco:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I see u Lomeli


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2007, 10:28 PM~7800519
> *I see u Lomeli
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wow: 

Javier left..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 29 2007, 10:40 PM~7800594
> *:wow:
> 
> Javier left..
> *


great.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 29 2007, 10:40 PM~7800594
> *:wow:
> 
> Javier left..
> *


Just blinked and he was gone


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Less than 1 month 4 the show. hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING* :nicoderm:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2007, 04:38 AM~7795459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DIDN'T KNOW THAT EL SOCIOS WAS GABE  ...WELL I KINDA WONDERD BUT WASN'T SURE..BUT BY LISSETES POST AND EL SOCIO'S RESPONSE THE MYSTERY HAS BEEN SOLVED AND WE CAN JUMP BACK INTO THE MYSTERY MACHINE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 30 2007, 08:39 AM~7802140
> *DIDN'T KNOW THAT EL SOCIOS WAS GABE  ...WELL I KINDA WONDERD BUT WASN'T SURE..BUT BY LISSETES POST AND EL SOCIO'S RESPONSE THE MYSTERY HAS BEEN SOLVED AND WE CAN JUMP BACK INTO THE MYSTERY MACHINE :biggrin:
> *


Q vole Vic ya me descubristes :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 30 2007, 08:08 AM~7801937
> *GOOD MORNING :nicoderm:
> *


Pues good morning


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7802312
> *Pues good morning
> *



q tal la cruda?


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Hello Everyone!!!! How is everyone doing on this beautiful day????*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 30 2007, 09:55 AM~7802264
> *Q vole Vic ya me descubristes  :wave:
> *


YA SABES CARNAL :biggrin: I HARDLY EVER COME UP ON HERE AND BS LIKE OFFTOPIC...WHATS GOING ON BRO? QUE AI DE NUEVAS? THERES THIS VATO HERE AT MY WORK THAT SAYS THAT KNOWS YOUR AND LISSETE? NOT SURE WHAT THE DUDE'S NAME IS BUT HE'S A BLACL DUDE WITH A LONG TAIL DRIVE A WHITE TAURUS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, HAS A MISSING FRONT TOOTH IF THAT HELPS :biggrin: ... SAYS THAT YOU GUYS ARE HELLA COOL GENTE..I TOLD HIM I AGREED


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2007, 11:55 PM~7800986
> * :biggrin: YAY I CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 30 2007, 10:41 AM~7802946
> *YA SABES CARNAL :biggrin:  I HARDLY EVER COME UP ON HERE AND BS LIKE OFFTOPIC...WHATS GOING ON BRO? QUE AI DE NUEVAS? THERES THIS VATO HERE AT MY WORK THAT SAYS THAT KNOWS YOUR AND LISSETE? NOT SURE WHAT THE DUDE'S NAME IS BUT HE'S A BLACL DUDE WITH A LONG TAIL DRIVE A WHITE TAURUS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, HAS A MISSING FRONT TOOTH IF THAT HELPS :biggrin: ... SAYS THAT YOU GUYS ARE HELLA COOL GENTE..I TOLD HIM I AGREED
> *


He's talking about my cousin Dre. The one that looks like Snoop Dogg, and is at all the shows with us.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 30 2007, 10:41 AM~7802946
> *YA SABES CARNAL :biggrin:  I HARDLY EVER COME UP ON HERE AND BS LIKE OFFTOPIC...WHATS GOING ON BRO? QUE AI DE NUEVAS? THERES THIS VATO HERE AT MY WORK THAT SAYS THAT KNOWS YOUR AND LISSETE? NOT SURE WHAT THE DUDE'S NAME IS BUT HE'S A BLACL DUDE WITH A LONG TAIL DRIVE A WHITE TAURUS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, HAS A MISSING FRONT TOOTH IF THAT HELPS :biggrin: ... SAYS THAT YOU GUYS ARE HELLA COOL GENTE..I TOLD HIM I AGREED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 30 2007, 11:57 AM~7803405
> *He's talking about my cousin Dre.  The one that looks like Snoop Dogg, and is at all the shows with us.
> *


So does your cosin really work with Vic?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2007, 05:46 PM~7806063
> *:biggrin:
> *


How's the bikes coming along? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 30 2007, 06:11 PM~7806260
> *How's the bikes coming along? :dunno:
> *


 he will let u know in five years lol :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 PM~7806349
> *he will let u know in five years lol :roflmao:
> *




:werd:















Mark rep. @ LOW VINTAGE show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Wayne rep at da LOW VINTAGE show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 PM~7806349
> *he will let u know in five years lol :roflmao:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up cisco


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 PM~7806349
> *he will let u know in five years lol :roflmao:
> *


I hope not :uh:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 PM~7806349
> *he will let u know in five years lol :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 30 2007, 09:57 PM~7808257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 30 2007, 04:03 PM~7805356
> *So does your cosin really work with Vic?
> *


Yes he does. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 30 2007, 10:02 PM~7808305
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Javeir, you woke me up yesterday, you called super late.. :angry:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7810460
> *Javeir, you woke me up yesterday, you called super late.. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yea sorry!!! I just lost trak of time I was browsing and find a car show for this weekend and I want to know were costa mesa is at my baddd!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: well,well,well.......howdo you like that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 30 2007, 05:03 PM~7805356
> *So does your cosin really work with Vic?
> *


YEAH DRE. WORKS WHERE I WORK, BUT HE'S ON THE SWING SHIFT AND I'M ON THE DAY SHIFT, BUT YESTURDAY WE WERE CHILLIN AND AND BS'D HEREE N THERE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 1 2007, 10:10 AM~7810824
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yea sorry!!! I just lost trak of time I was browsing and find a car show for this weekend  and I want to know were costa mesa is at my baddd!!!!
> *



Have you heard of Mapquest or Google.. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 1 2007, 10:27 AM~7810900
> *:biggrin: well,well,well.......howdo you like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, mira a la Gala, la pobre ni puede ver..LOL!!!

Mira, your son si sabe.. :yes:


:angry: I see her lips are red, I bet you Gabe le dio HOT CHeetos for breakfast !!! :twak:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2007, 12:01 PM~7811403
> *Have you heard of Mapquest or Google.. :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



no te enojes


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2007, 12:05 PM~7811432
> *no te enojes
> *



Nunca Jesse, el que se enoja pierde... :biggrin: 

Como estas Jesse..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bien gracias, y tu y la familia?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 1 2007, 10:27 AM~7810900
> *:biggrin: well,well,well.......howdo you like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam your son looks like he's ready 4 *SOCIOS* now we just have 2 get u ready :yes:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 30 2007, 09:57 PM~7808257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just wanted to say WHATS UP to all the HOMIES in SOCIOS.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 1 2007, 06:24 PM~7814143
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Just wanted to say WHATS UP to all the HOMIES in SOCIOS.
> *


What's up Homeboy u ready 4 our show? It's coming up soon.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: to SOCIOS car club


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 1 2007, 07:35 PM~7814726
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: to SOCIOS car club
> *


The 64 ready 4 our show? Remember we also have a special interest category. Just incase you were planning 2 bring out the pedal car


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 1 2007, 06:18 PM~7814101
> *Dam your son looks like he's ready 4 SOCIOS now we just have 2 get u ready :yes:
> *


I think your right Gabe!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 1 2007, 10:03 PM~7816081
> *I think your right Gabe!
> *


And he has a lowrider bike so maybe his son will be a member before his dad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 1 2007, 10:05 PM~7816090
> *And he has a lowrider bike so maybe his son will be a member before his dad
> *


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2007, 10:14 PM~7816143
> *:0
> *


There U go. hit him up or pm him he is chingon68mex


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JUST GIVING YOU AN UPDATE THAT WE ARE THROWING ARE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 11TH THIS YEAR @ THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN BAKERSFIELD, SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS AND POLISH YOUR RIDES I WILL BE POSTING UP A FLIER SOON AND/OR PRE-REG FORMS CAN BE E-MAILED OR MAILED TO YOU...SO JUST HIT ME UP AND AS SOON AS I GET THEM , I WILL GET THEM TO YOU ..... 
THANK YOU

CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 1 2007, 06:43 PM~7814309
> *What's up Homeboy u ready 4 our show? It's coming up soon.
> *


Yes, lets go have some fun. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 1 2007, 07:35 PM~7814726
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: to SOCIOS car club
> *




AND *RAIDER* FANS TO :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

what up Socios. :biggrin: workin on vol 6 this one will have last years show and the majestics new year. i'll try to post some pics....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 2 2007, 10:50 AM~7818997
> *what up Socios. :biggrin:  workin on vol 6 this one will have last years show and the majestics new year.  i'll try to post some pics....
> *




dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm apenas :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 1 2007, 10:05 PM~7816090
> *And he has a lowrider bike so maybe his son will be a member before his dad
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 2 2007, 10:01 AM~7818615
> *Yes, lets go have some fun. :biggrin:
> *


Cool see u there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 2 2007, 10:50 AM~7818997
> *what up Socios. :biggrin:  workin on vol 6 this one will have last years show and the majestics new year.  i'll try to post some pics....
> *


Can't wait 2 see the video :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 1 2007, 07:35 PM~7814726
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: to SOCIOS car club
> *



X2. Tryin' ta get one of mny riders together for showtime. If I don't, I'll still show up. Shit, it's just down the street from me so ya no I'll show my support ready or not. Keep it low and I like the LTD spread in the Current Lowrider Mag.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 2 2007, 11:33 PM~7824931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Show is getting closer hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 2 2007, 09:45 PM~7824236
> *X2. Tryin' ta get one of mny riders together for showtime. If I don't, I'll still show up. Shit, it's just down the street from me so ya no I'll show my support ready or not. Keep it low and I like the LTD spread in the Current Lowrider Mag.
> *


Well even if you dont bring out your that day we still hope 2 see you there reresenting your club :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 3 2007, 02:13 PM~7828421
> *ttt
> *


Where have you been Mikey oooooppppssss I meen Mike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 3 2007, 07:24 PM~7830291
> *Show is getting closer hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *




no te asustes


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 3 2007, 07:37 PM~7830397
> *Well even if you dont bring out your that day we still hope 2 see you there reresenting your club :thumbsup:
> *



No doubt. Anything in da backyard has to be attended. I'll be there. Peace....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 3 2007, 11:39 PM~7832089
> *No doubt. Anything in da backyard has to be attended. I'll be there. Peace....
> *


Orale


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 4 2007, 06:25 AM~7832896
> *Orale
> *



Rigtheous......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 3 2007, 07:38 PM~7830408
> *Where have you been Mikey oooooppppssss I meen Mike
> *


home and work and sleeping most of the time.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 4 2007, 12:43 PM~7835041
> *home and work and sleeping most of the time.
> *


The homeboy that did the Airbrush on your bike is going to put a booth at our show airbrushing T shirts


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1DXcFJSJ10


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7838228
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1DXcFJSJ10
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGOKqOyojc


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-m_ufkxiU


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 4 2007, 10:42 PM~7838074
> *:wave:
> *


I heard the silent march at your school went well :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

need directions to this event rolling in from hollister erea. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 4 2007, 10:36 PM~7838048
> *The homeboy that did the Airbrush on your bike is going to put a booth at our show airbrushing T shirts
> *


how did u get him


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

consumes river college
8401 center parkway
sacramento ca 95823


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 5 2007, 05:21 PM~7840772
> *how did u get him
> *


I talked 2 a homeby Oscar that knows him


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 5 2007, 08:23 AM~7839102
> *need directions to this event rolling in from hollister erea.
> thanks in advance.
> *


Look at El Raiders directions then go on Map Quest


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7077696
> *The reason our show is in Sacramento now is because we outgrew the location in Woodland. Thanks 2 all the Car clubs and individuals that participate and help make our show a success.  Now this new location, we calculated space for 300 cars on the pavement and use the dirt area as the overflow.  In woodland we had room for only 350 with no over flow area.  Plus the spectator parking would fill up to quick and was causing blackage.  What i recomend is arrive early and don't get stuck in the overflow area...
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 5 2007, 06:03 AM~7838773
> *I heard the silent march at your school went well :thumbsup:
> *


FASHO!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84 CUTTY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 6 2007, 07:57 PM~7846822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car Homie we'll see you at our show


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i'll be leading my uce familys into the show with finish fleetwood


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7848195
> *i'll be leading my uce familys into the show with finish fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


MY *****!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7848195
> *i'll be leading my uce familys into the show with finish fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Loco


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

EVER FINALIZE THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP AND DANCE? I GOT SOME FRIENDS FROM OUT OF TOWN WHO MIGHT MAKE THE TRIP OUT HERE FOR THE DANCE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

GOODMORING ................................................


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7848195
> *i'll be leading my uce familys into the show with finish fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7848195
> *i'll be leading my uce familys into the show with finish fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Kita.. :wave: How you been?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 7 2007, 09:10 AM~7849930
> *EVER FINALIZE THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP AND DANCE? I GOT SOME FRIENDS FROM OUT OF TOWN WHO MIGHT MAKE THE TRIP OUT HERE FOR THE DANCE
> *



:0 

I will have an answer later on today.. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 7 2007, 11:15 AM~7850716
> *Looking good Kita.. :wave:  How you been?
> *


THANK LISSETT IT GOING TO BE A GREAT SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Free shows are always cool. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@May 7 2007, 12:24 PM~7851200
> *Free shows are always cool.  :biggrin:
> *


Free show 4 all the spectators so bring out all the family .We will also be having jump houses 4 the kids


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 7 2007, 01:14 PM~7851557
> *Free show 4 all the spectators so bring out all the family .We will also be having jump  houses 4 the kids
> *





miralo muy chingonnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 7 2007, 09:10 AM~7849930
> *EVER FINALIZE THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP AND DANCE? I GOT SOME FRIENDS FROM OUT OF TOWN WHO MIGHT MAKE THE TRIP OUT HERE FOR THE DANCE
> *


*
======PAYOUT FOR THE HOP=====

3 CARS MAKE A CATEGORY- 
SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE AND DANCER. ANY ADDITIONAL CARS THAT PARTICIPATE IN A CATEGORY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT. *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 7 2007, 03:26 PM~7852499
> *
> ======PAYOUT FOR THE HOP=====
> 
> ...


Well said Lisset


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I AGREE WELL SAID :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HELLO ANYONE OUT THERE?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 7 2007, 03:48 PM~7852636
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  HELLO ANYONE OUT THERE?
> *



LOL!! Whats up E-dog... :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 7 2007, 03:29 PM~7852516
> *Well said Lisset
> *


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: IM BACK!!!


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 7 2007, 03:26 PM~7852499
> *
> ======PAYOUT FOR THE HOP=====
> 
> ...


WHATS THE REG. FEE FOR HOPPERS?


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT PART OF NORTH BAY ARE YOU FROM?


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ITS 40.00 FOR HOPPERS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 7 2007, 07:25 PM~7854326
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ITS 40.00 FOR HOPPERS
> *


Yup and free 4 all spectators that's right free


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: YEAP THANKS BRO


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2007, 02:31 PM~7852088
> *miralo muy chingonnnnnnnnnnn  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2007, 09:42 PM~7855627
> *:biggrin:
> *


I see your back from Mexico :cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy will be out there 1 time with a tri-cycle showing support 4 you guys .


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 10:02 PM~7855805
> *Prophecy will be out there 1 time with a tri-cycle showing support 4 you guys .
> *


Dam all the way from Tejas now that's love :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 10:02 PM~7855805
> *Prophecy will be out there 1 time with a tri-cycle showing support 4 you guys .
> *


Let' guess who is going 2 win the furthest distance trophy :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2007, 12:07 AM~7855841
> *Let' guess who is going 2 win the furthest distance trophy :0
> *



Since My Familia is out there right now Gotta show some Love To All Clubs putting it down out there.

Good Luck With the Event.
Joe 
Prophecy Car.Truck.Bike Club De Tejas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 10:02 PM~7855805
> *Prophecy will be out there 1 time with a tri-cycle showing support 4 you guys .
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 7 2007, 10:07 PM~7855841
> *Let' guess who is going 2 win the furthest distance trophy :0
> *


hope its further than vegas :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 8 2007, 12:52 AM~7856133
> *hope its further than vegas :0
> *


 well if im not mistaken we live an hour away from San Antonio Texas. you do the Milage count


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 10:59 PM~7856151
> *well if im not mistaken  we live an hour away from San Antonio Texas. you do the Milage count
> *


yup but you got to ride the trike to count


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 10:46 PM~7856098
> *Since My Familia is out there right now Gotta  show some Love To All Clubs putting it down out there.
> 
> Good Luck  With the Event.
> ...


Now that's representing :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2007, 06:15 AM~7856882
> *Now that's representing :thumbsup:
> *





x2


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Please note this is a no alcohol event and I'm asking all of you that come 2 our show 2 please respect that . Consider this a friendly warning that way when you or 1 of your homies is asked 2 leave or escorted out by the campus police for triyng 2 sneak in alcohol there wont be any misunderstandings


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2007, 06:01 PM~7862230
> *Please note this is a no alcohol event and I'm asking all of you that come 2 our show 2 please respect that . Consider this a friendly  warning that way when you or 1 of your homies is asked 2 leave or escorted out by the campus police for triyng 2 sneak in alcohol there wont be any misunderstandings
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 8 2007, 09:13 PM~7863555
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


Just trying 2 keep it as Family friendly as possible


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2007, 10:12 PM~7863947
> *Just trying 2 keep it as Family friendly as possible
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 8 2007, 07:01 PM~7862230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What up Gabe!!! Got your message, I'll be ready. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 9 2007, 09:48 AM~7866707
> *What up Gabe!!!  Got your message,  I'll be ready. :biggrin:
> *


*18 more days* hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 10:46 PM~7856098
> *Since My Familia is out there right now Gotta  show some Love To All Clubs putting it down out there.
> 
> Good Luck  With the Event.
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

whats the pay out for the hop ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+May 7 2007, 03:26 PM~7852499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 9 2007, 09:48 AM~7866707
> *What up Gabe!!!  Got your message,  I'll be ready. :biggrin:
> *


Talked 2 your pops yesterday he says he's ready :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Buenos dias*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 10 2007, 08:09 AM~7874219
> *Buenos dias
> *


Same 2 u


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 7 2007, 10:35 PM~7856039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Time to get moving on the ride, got some little stuff i want to do bfore then.  uffin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 7 2007, 12:38 AM~7848195
> *i'll be leading my uce familys into the show with finish fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


 what it dew Kita hope your bringing the Caddy out to Odessa this year cant wait to see it Uce.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0  :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

flyer by: Kutty


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 10 2007, 08:13 AM~7874238
> *Time to get moving on the ride, got some little stuff i want to do bfore then.    uffin:
> *


Noel do you know if Dave is bringing a hopper? the vato Himbone wants 2 know


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY HEY HEY


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 10 2007, 07:04 PM~7878785
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HEY HEY HEY
> *


What up E you kickin it at home with your family ths weekend?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 11 2007, 08:11 AM~7882340
> *Just got off the phone with the homeboy Joe from Tejas. PROPHECY car club is matching our $100.00 per category so now it's <span style=\'color:red\'>$200.00 </span>per category.  :thumbsup:
> Prophecy car club de Tejas good looking out
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks *PROPHECY C.C. * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i went last year maybe i can go again we go to clearlake for the holiday weekend and leave sunday morning :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2007, 04:54 PM~7885192
> *i went last year maybe i can go again we go to clearlake for the holiday weekend and leave sunday morning  :biggrin:
> *


fuck clearlake you should hit lake berryessa. its like a nor cal havassau


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2007, 04:54 PM~7885192
> *i went last year maybe i can go again we go to clearlake for the holiday weekend and leave sunday morning  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully you can make it out 2 our show .You wont be dissappointed


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2007, 03:38 PM~7884777
> *thanks PROPHECY C.C.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: IM GOING TO TRY TO BE AT THE CRUZ ON SUNDAY. DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME? ARE YOU GOING?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2007, 05:38 PM~7884777
> *thanks PROPHECY C.C.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR WELCOME  That's what it's all about unity and support amongst the Low Rider Community. If We don't help each other out In whatever way possible. Then We shouldn't be in the Game. That's what sets us Apart from Society. UNITY!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 12 2007, 12:02 AM~7887603
> *YOUR WELCOME  That's what it's all about unity and support amongst the Low Rider Community. If We don't help each other out In whatever way possible. Then We shouldn't be in the Game. That's what sets us Apart from  Society. UNITY!!!!!
> *






very well said


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 11 2007, 11:53 PM~7887574
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: IM GOING TO TRY TO BE AT THE CRUZ ON SUNDAY. DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME?  ARE YOU GOING?
> *


Not me gonna kickit with mom on Mothers day


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO+May 12 2007, 12:02 AM~7887603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnct9BA-61o


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Joe just recieved the feria today muchas gracias :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Remember the hop is now *$200.00 *per category thanks to the Homies from Prophecy car club Tejas . :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

lookin nice willy (mcnair high SCHOOL)


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MUCH 2 REGISTER 4 BIKES?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 12 2007, 07:03 PM~7890582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

GOODLUCK to all the Hoppers Competing . uffin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 12 2007, 03:04 PM~7890400
> *:thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnct9BA-61o
> *


CHECK OUT OSCAR DANCER AT THE LG SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@May 13 2007, 09:06 AM~7893211
> *CHECK OUT OSCAR DANCER AT THE LG SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 07:49 AM~7898944
> *Less than 2 weeks 4 the show hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

YA MERO LLEGA EL DIA


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

ALOOOOOHAAA waz up? BIG MAHALOS to Prophecy c.c. for the donation all the way from TEXAS!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 14 2007, 09:22 AM~7899494
> *ALOOOOOHAAA waz up? BIG MAHALOS to Prophecy c.c. for the donation all the way from TEXAS!
> *


Aloha Jay


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 14 2007, 08:50 AM~7899307
> *YA MERO LLEGA EL DIA
> *


That Pepino looks like mine :cheesy:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*12 DAYS 13 HOURS AND 27 MINUETS TILL THE SHOW!!!!*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:24 AM~7900249
> *12 DAYS 13 HOURS AND 27 MINUETS TILL THE SHOW!!!!
> *


Did u get my message that i recieved the shirts?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:24 AM~7900249
> *12 DAYS 13 HOURS AND 27 MINUETS TILL THE SHOW!!!!
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2007, 11:28 AM~7900266
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i'm calling you at work


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 11:26 AM~7900258
> *Did u get my message that i recieved the shirts?
> *



Nope didnt get the message!!! but i did now...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:35 AM~7900314
> *Nope didnt get the message!!! but i did now...
> *


 cool


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 11:36 AM~7900324
> *cool
> *




Is everything ok with that????


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:39 AM~7900341
> *Is everything ok with that????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

who from SocioS is going to the Frisco Show this weekend????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 11 2007, 05:05 PM~7885258
> *fuck clearlake you should hit lake berryessa. its like a nor cal havassau
> *



my homie has a house on the lake up there private launch and a dock in the lake to park our boat plus its calm


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:44 AM~7900373
> *who from SocioS is going to the Frisco Show this weekend????
> *


Still don"t know


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 14 2007, 11:22 AM~7899494
> *ALOOOOOHAAA waz up? BIG MAHALOS to Prophecy c.c. for the donation all the way from TEXAS!
> *



ALOHA JAY faafetai for the BIG MAHALOS.  i think i said that right


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up big Mex 408 u going to Frisco?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:44 AM~7900373
> *who from SocioS is going to the Frisco Show this weekend????
> *


I heard u guys are going to the IMPALAS show on saturday in Marysville?


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

yup yup got the weekend off work n i get paid :biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 12:07 PM~7900556
> *I heard u guys are going to the IMPALAS show on saturday in Marysville?
> *



YUP YUP WE WILL BE THERE IN MARYSVILLE!!!!THEN IN FRISCO ON SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 14 2007, 11:44 AM~7900373
> *who from SocioS is going to the Frisco Show this weekend????
> *




*u knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'm there :biggrin: *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHAT HOPP CATEGORIES ARE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1+May 14 2007, 03:40 PM~7902191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


 *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*$* for the hop


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7905705
> *$ for the hop
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Mark the boys bike is taking care of , just need the girls bike and we're cool


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 14 2007, 11:37 PM~7906041
> *any single pump caddys??
> ill be in the pit!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!aguas con el gabriel.....hhey I'll be taking this to the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
























:rofl: :rofl: ahhhhhh!!!!!!!! son !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 15 2007, 07:05 AM~7906948
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!aguas con el gabriel.....hhey I'll be taking this to the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it now people will know what my next project is :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7905705
> *$ for the hop
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 15 2007, 07:05 AM~7906948
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!aguas con el gabriel.....hhey I'll be taking this to the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7905705
> *$ for the hop
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2007, 07:49 AM~7907187
> *Dam it now people will know what my next project is :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: your proyect???????? Im the one at the weel son :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7905705
> *$ for the hop
> *


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know who will be in the houuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse......heading up there after the Individuals show...where the parties gonna be at???


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 15 2007, 12:15 PM~7908921
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: your proyect???????? Im the one at the weel son :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You're my chofer


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 04:56 PM~7910823
> *
> *


Raul the boys bike looks good


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

dropping at the socios show


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 15 2007, 08:28 PM~7912439
> *dropping at the socios show
> 
> 
> ...



Word!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 15 2007, 08:28 PM~7912439
> *dropping at the socios show
> 
> 
> ...



Is this Bro or Serg... :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 15 2007, 09:31 PM~7912937
> *Is this Bro or Serg... :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


LOS DOS CABRONES COMO ESTAS LISEET :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 15 2007, 09:35 PM~7912955
> *LOS DOS CABRONES  COMO ESTAS LISEET :biggrin:
> *



Bueno, since i still don't know who i am typing too :biggrin: LOL!!! I have been good, and yourself's? I have finals this week so i have been stressing like no other, I should be doing homework right now..pero no quiero. :biggrin: How is your mama? Me la saludas...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*11 days for Showtime* :yes:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 15 2007, 10:10 PM~7913207
> *Bueno, since i still don't know who i am typing too :biggrin:  LOL!!! I have been good, and yourself's? I have finals this week so i have been stressing like no other, I should be doing homework right now..pero no quiero. :biggrin:  How is your mama? Me la saludas...
> *






Suerte on da finals


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

aloha all


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Aloha!!!!!!!


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

wat it do doo how is everybody doin


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@May 16 2007, 11:17 AM~7916551
> *wat it do doo  how is everybody doin
> *




en el pinche trabajo :angry: :angry: does da answer ur question :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 15 2007, 08:27 PM~7912430
> *just on time,
> 
> vol 6 droppin at the SOCIOS show
> ...



Can't wait 2 see the DVD hno: hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 16 2007, 08:16 PM~7920063
> *ttt
> *




It must be your day off


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 16 2007, 05:13 PM~7918794
> *Can't wait 2 see the DVD hno:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7920208
> *:0
> *


What up mark


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 16 2007, 08:44 PM~7920257
> *What up mark
> *


What's up Gabe! :biggrin: I'm going to finish the body work and paint the frame this weekend.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 16 2007, 08:52 PM~7920338
> *What's up Gabe! :biggrin:  I'm going to finish the body work and paint the frame this weekend.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE RADICAL HOPP RULES BROTHER


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 16 2007, 08:44 AM~7915240
> *Suerte on da finals
> *



Gracias Jesse...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2007, 07:49 AM~7907187
> *Dam it now people will know what my next project is :0
> *


This ride been your project since the 90's......LOL!!! You lucky I'm not a bomb guy, or I would have bought this from you a long time ago.  It looks so sad just sitting there.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 15 2007, 08:28 PM~7912439
> *dropping at the socios show
> 
> 
> ...


Way to show love. :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 16 2007, 11:59 PM~7921427
> *This ride been your project since the 90's......LOL!!!  You lucky I'm not a bomb guy, or I would have bought this from you a long time ago.   It looks so sad just sitting there.
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 16 2007, 09:21 PM~7920527
> *WHAT ARE THE RADICAL HOPP RULES BROTHER
> *




If you have a radical car and it's single pump then you compete with single pump
cars radical or street .
and same for if you have a double pump radical you compete with double pump street. hopefully his will help you understand  and hope 2 see you at our show if you have any other questions hit me up on this topic or with a pm


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

SO ALL SINGLE PUMPS ARE ONE CLASS REGARDLESS SAME AS DOUBLE PUMPS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

check it out :biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

koO


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest

Hot Rod
Pre-50's
Original 50's
50's Custom
50's Truck Street
50's Truck custom
Original 60's
60-64 Convertible Street
60-64 Convertible CUSTOM
65-69 Convertible STREET
65-69 Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
70's convertible
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import Street
Euro/Import custom
SUV Street
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
Luxury Street
Luxury Custom
Low Rod street
Low Rod custom
el camino/ranchero
Special Interest vehicle
muscle car
under construction
motorcycle street
motorcycle custom
motorcycle Chopper*


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 17 2007, 09:54 AM~7923378
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Q-vo Javier... :wave:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*9 DAYS UNTIL THE SHOW!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 17 2007, 04:21 PM~7926060
> *9 DAYS UNTIL THE SHOW!!!!
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 17 2007, 08:47 AM~7922914
> *SO ALL SINGLE PUMPS ARE ONE CLASS REGARDLESS SAME AS DOUBLE PUMPS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


That is correct


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00+May 17 2007, 04:21 PM~7926060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 17 2007, 07:01 AM~7922330
> *If you have a radical car  and it's single pump then you compete with single pump
> cars radical or street .
> and same for if you have a double pump radical you compete with double pump street. hopefully his will help you understand   and hope 2 see you at our show if you have any other questions hit me up on this topic or with a pm
> *


ARE THE TRUCKS GOING TO HOP AGAINST CARS?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> ARE THE TRUCKS GOING TO HOP AGAINST CARS?
> [/quote
> 
> Yup but don't get discouraged cause i've seen trucks choke up


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a little over a week...see you all there....


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 17 2007, 06:40 PM~7926962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmm I don't think I'm going 2 make it 2 this show   




































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 17 2007, 09:38 PM~7928080
> *dammmmmmmmmm I don't think I'm going 2 make it 2 this show
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Not funny :nono:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Truck 60-80's 20 YEAR GAP
Truck 90-2000's 17 YEAR GAP


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok+May 17 2007, 09:44 PM~7928122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS ILL TELL THE REST OF MY CLUB THEY WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7928158
> *THANKS ILL TELL THE REST OF MY CLUB THEY WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

HOME BOY'S AND LADY'S

COME CHECK OUT THE SOCIOS CAR CLUB SHOW!!!


IT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!

SOCIOS CAR AND TRUCK CLUB
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@May 17 2007, 10:42 PM~7928435
> * HOME BOY'S AND LADY'S
> 
> COME CHECK OUT THE SOCIOS CAR CLUB SHOW!!!
> ...




*Yes it will  *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP SOCIOS.......YA MERO!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 18 2007, 07:20 AM~7929555
> *WHATS UP SOCIOS.......YA MERO!
> *



Estas Listo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2007, 07:25 AM~7929574
> *Estas Listo?
> *


TU SABES  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 18 2007, 07:26 AM~7929576
> *TU SABES   :biggrin:
> *


Orale you going 2 Frisco this Sunday?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2007, 07:44 AM~7929653
> *Orale you going 2 Frisco this Sunday?
> *


NOPE, I'LL BE WORKING ON MY BOMBA


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 18 2007, 07:56 AM~7929696
> *NOPE, I'LL BE WORKING ON MY BOMBA
> *


Well hopefully you'll make it 2 our show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2007, 07:58 AM~7929704
> *Well hopefully you'll make it 2 our show
> *


I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HEY DO WE GOTA PUT OUR BIKES ON THE GRASS LIKE LAST YEAR?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 18 2007, 08:33 AM~7929906
> *HEY DO WE GOTA PUT OUR BIKES ON THE GRASS LIKE LAST YEAR?
> *


Unless you want 2 park it with the cars in your club


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK COOL!HOPE UR WILLING TO JUDGE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:dunno: :wave: :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 18 2007, 08:51 AM~7930006
> *OK COOL!HOPE UR WILLING TO JUDGE IT. :biggrin:
> *


Raul will be judging the bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its coming


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We had a change of plans for one of the give away lowrider bikes. Were going to be raffling off this bike. The other one is almost done. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7934462
> *We had a change of plans for one of the give away lowrider bikes. Were going to be raffling off this bike. The other one is almost done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7934462
> *We had a change of plans for one of the give away lowrider bikes. Were going to be raffling off this bike. The other one is almost done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7934462
> *We had a change of plans for one of the give away lowrider bikes. Were going to be raffling off this bike. The other one is almost done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*WIN THIS BIKE AT OUR CAR SHOW TICKETS WILL BE $2.00 each or 3 for $5.00*


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

I Got 5 on it :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7934982
> *I Got 5 on it  :biggrin:
> *



All it takes is 1 boleto. Buena suerte


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2007, 06:21 AM~7929338
> *Yes it will  [/size]
> *


THEY ALREADY KNOW! :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 19 2007, 08:16 AM~7935770
> *THEY ALREADY KNOW! :0
> *


Thanks 2 people like you, that comes out and supports our show makes them be off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2007, 10:56 PM~7934828
> *WIN THIS BIKE AT OUR CAR SHOW TICKETS WILL BE $2.00 each or 3 for $5.00
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KU ASS BIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

do you not want NOKTURNAL THERE


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Club w/ Most Plaques


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 19 2007, 08:28 PM~7938647
> *do you not want NOKTURNAL THERE
> *


All clubs are invited to come out and have a good time homie. I think if you guys came all of you would have a very good time. I dont think you guys come up this way too much so it would be a good introduction to the Sacramento people if you guys came in deep like you guys normally do. If only one or two came thats ok. I dont know what gave you the impression that we didnt want any one person or club at our show but as always its up to the individual if they want to go to a show. We will welcome any clubs and solo riders to come out to the show. Even if you came to check it out with out your show vehicle, your more then welcome to do so.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 19 2007, 08:29 PM~7938653
> *Club w/ Most Plaques
> *


Meaning most members as long as you can verify that all vehicles that come with you are in Nokturnal


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN.....7 DAYS LEFT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Gabe what's a nice motel/hotel close to the College. We Frequent La Quinta but the closest i found was in Rancho Cordova.the one on jibboom was bookedup. get at me when ya get a chance.
Joe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 20 2007, 01:07 PM~7941352
> *Gabe what's a nice motel/hotel close to the College. We Frequent  La Quinta but the closest i found was in Rancho Cordova.the one on jibboom was bookedup. get at me when ya get a chance.
> Joe
> *



Raul Knows this info. I'll talk 2 him and I'll get the info for you unless anyone else that goes on lay it low knows where the homies from prophecy car club can stay at that's near the college


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 20 2007, 10:42 PM~7945328
> *Raul Knows this info. I'll talk 2 him  and I'll get the info for you unless anyone else that goes on lay it low knows where the homies from prophecy car club can stay at that's near the college
> *


I will get all that info for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2007, 10:43 PM~7945337
> *I will get all that info for you guys tomorrow.
> *


cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its coming yay


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Good job *SOCIOS *we had 13 members registered at streetlow show and came home with 8 trophies :thumbsup: Now it's almost time 4 us 2 host our show :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMN DIDN'T REALIZE THE SHOW WAS THIS COMING WEEKEND...MY CAR WON'T MAKE  ...BUT ITS COOL, I'LL COME OUT SOONER OR LATER...CAN'T RUSH WHEN YOUR JUICING UP A RIDE  ...SO HOPEFULLY I'LL BE THERE IN MY CHEVROLEGS :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

ATTN: ALL RIDERS!!!!!


6 MORE DAYS TELL THE SOCIOS SHOW. COME CHECK IT OUT!!!! IT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!

REMEMBER HOME BOY'S,,,, ( KEEP THEM LOW FOR THE SHOW.)


IF IT'S NOT LOW FOR THE SHOW SALE IT. LOL LOL

LARRY

SOCIOC CAR AND TRUCK CLUB
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

We have a low rod category so if you a car with big wheels u can enter in this category


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

YAY OUR SHOW IS ALMOST HERE!!!! :yes: :biggrin: AND CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO PLACED YESTERDAY!!!! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT YESTERDAY :biggrin: CONGRATS TO ALL DA WINNERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2007, 11:34 AM~7947926
> *IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT YESTERDAY  :biggrin:  CONGRATS TO ALL DA WINNERS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good looking out with the bbq grill Jesse


----------



## LOW_N_SLOW (May 19, 2007)

IS THERE ANY WAY THAT THE POEM "I AM JUAQUIN" CAN BE PERFORMED AT THE SHOW??? I KNOW THE GUY WHO HAS IT COMMITED TO MEMORY AND IS WILLING TO PERFORM IT. HE'S DONE IT AT SAC CITY AND OTHER CINCO DE MAYO CELEBRATIONS. IT'S A GREAT POEM THAT WAS WRITTEN BY RODOLFO "CORKY" GONZALES, IT SUMMERIZES THE HISTORY OF CHICANO'S FROM THE DAYS OF THE AZTECS IN MEXICO TO THE CHICANO CIVIL RIGHTS MOVEMENT IN THE U.S.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 20 2007, 12:08 AM~7939525
> *Meaning most members as long as you can verify that all vehicles that come with you are in Nokturnal
> *


Thanks for posting that up I know that a few of my guys will be there so thank for posting that up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hotel Information. All of these hotels are on Hwy 99. 

You have a few options for hotels. 

North of the show. One exit away
Motel 6
Sacramento Southwest #1027
7780 Stockton Boulevard
SR 99 at Mack Road/Stockton Boulevard
Sacramento, California, United States, 95823
Phone: (916) 689-9141

South of the show in a nice town callled Elk Grove. Two exits away from the show.
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
ELK GROVE
9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD. 
ELK GROVE, CA 95758 UNITED STATES 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-916-4789000 | Hotel Fax: 1-916-4789049

Book Online or Call 
1 888 HOLIDAY (888 465 4329)


If anyone has any questions pm me so I can help you out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Also, Accross from the freeway...

Fairfield Inn & SuitesSM by Marriott Sacramento Elk Grove
8058 Orchard Loop Lane
Elk Grove, California 95624 USA
Phone: 1-916-681-5400
Toll-free: 1-877-933-5400


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

are ice chest's with waters and sodas allowed with an entry(car)?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 21 2007, 07:14 PM~7951368
> *are ice  chest's with waters and sodas allowed with an entry(car)?
> *


Yes sir.  Just make sure and leave the beer and stuff at home.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2007, 07:16 PM~7951385
> *Yes sir.    Just make sure and leave the beer and stuff at home.
> *


kool. thanks dogg.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2007, 06:31 PM~7950914
> *Hotel Information. All of these hotels are on Hwy 99.
> 
> You have a few options for hotels.
> ...




if hotels r booked everybody can stay at Raul's house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2007, 09:44 PM~7953046
> *if hotels r booked everybody can stay at Raul's house  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Or they can sleep in the truck. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

NAW IT'S KOOL I'LL SLEEP IN THE TRUCK .LOL
THANKS FOR THE INFO RAUL . GOT BOOKED ACROSS THE HYWAY .
THE MARRIOTT AIN'T GONNA KNOW HOW TO ACT WITH MEXICANS IN THE BUILDING. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 21 2007, 09:49 PM~7953083
> *NAW IT'S KOOL I'LL SLEEP IN THE TRUCK .LOL
> THANKS FOR THE INFO RAUL . GOT BOOKED ACROSS THE HYWAY .
> THE MARRIOTT AIN'T GONNA KNOW HOW TO ACT WITH MEXICANS IN THE BUILDING. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 21 2007, 09:49 PM~7953083
> *NAW IT'S KOOL I'LL SLEEP IN THE TRUCK .LOL
> THANKS FOR THE INFO RAUL . GOT BOOKED ACROSS THE HYWAY .
> THE MARRIOTT AIN'T GONNA KNOW HOW TO ACT WITH MEXICANS IN THE BUILDING. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 7 2007, 01:14 PM~7851557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*BUENOS DIAS FAMILIA *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2007, 08:14 AM~7954733
> *BUENOS DIAS FAMILIA
> *


Not so good 4 me i'm still hella sick from the Frisco show :barf:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE WILL BE ARIVING SATURDAY NIGHT WITH THE UCE CUTTY AND THE SANTA ANA CAPRICE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2007, 09:47 PM~7953066
> *Or they can sleep in the truck.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Well if that girl will be in the truck then I guess they wont need any blankets :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 22 2007, 08:36 AM~7954877
> *WE WILL BE ARIVING SATURDAY NIGHT WITH THE UCE CUTTY AND THE SANTA ANA CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Getting ready for Sunday already.... Whats up Socios... Is it too late to pre-reg, i been laggin again


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 22 2007, 08:24 AM~7954802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no pre reg everything is done the day of the show :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2007, 10:49 AM~7955718
> *:0
> no pre reg everything is done the day of the show  :biggrin:
> *


You going to have a spot for me and my NINER tent :biggrin: 

j/p :biggrin: 

I'll be there


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Before going to the Motel 6 I'd try the Fairfield Inn and Suites by Marriott Sacramento Elk Grove or Holiday Inn Express. I drive by that hotel to go to Sam's Club I wouldn't want to stay there.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t

4
Socios
looks like you homies are gonna have a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHATS UP HOME BOY'S,

5 MORE DAYS TELL THE SOCIOS CAR AND TRUCK SHOW.

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW.

KEEP THEM LOW FOR THE SHOW.

LARRY 
SOCIOC CAR AND TRUCK CLUB 
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2007, 10:51 AM~7955730
> *You going to have a spot for me and my NINER tent  :biggrin:
> 
> j/p  :biggrin:
> ...




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: I got da perfect spot for u


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2007, 11:38 AM~7955956
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I got da perfect spot for u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah I bet :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2007, 09:49 AM~7955718
> *:0
> no pre reg everything is done the day of the show  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

It's first come first serve on parking so please arrive early 2 guarantee a good spot. also notify your club members 4 any club that we will not save spots you must all roll in together


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Socios.......see you guys and gals saturday night


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

what the time on the hoppers?? any dead line??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@May 22 2007, 11:21 AM~7955864
> *Before going to the Motel 6 I'd try the Fairfield Inn and Suites by Marriott Sacramento Elk Grove or Holiday Inn Express.  I drive by that hotel to go to Sam's Club I wouldn't want to stay there.
> *


Yea. the Motel 6 isnt the best one out there but I just wanted to put it out there. If anyone has any questions about hotels or anything, please dont hesitate to pm or call with any questions you guys have.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 22 2007, 06:34 PM~7958707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out* RYU* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7960444
> *:thumbsup:
> Be registered before 11 and be ready to hop by 1
> good looking out RYU :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thanks koo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

is this show in sacramento or woodland???

i herd somthin about it beein in woodlan?? let me know thanks


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

less than a week to go.....hell yeah.....from what I know its still in sac.....not woodland....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by splintgcc956_@May 22 2007, 11:27 PM~7960691
> *less than a week to go.....hell yeah.....from what I know its still in sac.....not woodland....
> *


i forgot who it was that mentioned it but thanks homie sac town it is!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

no problem....


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 23 2007, 05:51 AM~7961328
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


good morning E


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EVERYBODY READY :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2007, 07:30 AM~7961742
> *EVERYBODY READY :biggrin:
> *



Los soldados estan listos


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2007, 07:37 AM~7961780
> *Los soldados estan listos
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ALMOST SHOWTIME  *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 08:10 AM~7961951
> *ALMOST SHOWTIME
> *


 hno:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7962108
> *hno:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2007, 08:35 AM~7962108
> *hno:
> *







don't b scare little grass hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2007, 06:34 PM~7958707
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Socios.......see you guys and gals saturday night
> *



JEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2007, 07:30 AM~7961742
> *EVERYBODY READY :biggrin:
> *



Yes...  I am getting stressed out.. :angry: :around:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2007, 02:41 PM~7965135
> *Yes...   I am getting stressed out.. :angry:  :around:
> *




sup woman its all good no stress cuz the SOCIOS shows are always good :thumbsup: see ya guys and gals soon :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 23 2007, 05:56 PM~7965846
> *sup woman its all good no stress cuz the SOCIOS shows are always good :thumbsup:  see ya guys and gals soon  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

the empire will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2007, 03:41 PM~7965135
> *Yes...   I am getting stressed out.. :angry:  :around:
> *






:0 :0 :0 entoces no voy por q va estar de malas :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 11:46 PM~7967563
> *:0  :0  :0 entoces no voy por q va estar de malas  :biggrin:
> *


 nomas con que note aga asi :twak: and your safe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 23 2007, 09:51 PM~7967596
> *nomas con que note aga asi :twak:  and your safe
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know huh


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 11:11 AM~7963041
> *don't b scare little grass hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2007, 03:41 PM~7965135
> *Yes...   I am getting stressed out.. :angry:  :around:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider+May 23 2007, 09:46 PM~7967563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 23 2007, 10:25 PM~7967800
> *hno:
> *



:werd:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_BRK_@May 23 2007, 09:25 PM~7967421
> *the empire will be there
> *


The Empire has represented since day 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2007, 11:02 PM~7967935
> *The Empire has represented since day 1 :thumbsup:
> *


u goin 2 the show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_BRK_@May 23 2007, 11:48 PM~7968100
> *u goin 2 the show
> *


Are you kidding  of course Ill be there at 6 am setting up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 24 2007, 06:05 AM~7968646
> *Are you kidding  of course Ill be there at 6 am setting up
> *





yo a las 9 or 10 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 24 2007, 08:17 AM~7969266
> *yo a las 9 or 10  :biggrin:
> *


Better late than never :tongue:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 24 2007, 08:26 AM~7969328
> *Better late than never  :tongue:
> *





a huevoooooooooooooooooooooooooo  Gabe call me at work when u get a chance please.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 24 2007, 06:05 AM~7968646
> *Are you kidding  of course Ill be there at 6 am setting up
> *


ill see u there


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

ATTN: ALL CLUBS AND RIDERS,,

SUNDAY THE 27TH IS THE SOCIOS CAR CLUB SHOW!!!!!

WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL OF THE CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME ENJOY A DAY WITH US!!!!

MAKE THE TRIP TO OUR SHOW,, IT WILL BE WORTH EVERY MILE YOU DRIVE.


LARRY
SOCIOS CAR AND TRUCK CLUB 
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 24 2007, 12:31 PM~7970880
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@May 24 2007, 02:05 PM~7971465
> *ATTN: ALL CLUBS AND RIDERS,,
> 
> SUNDAY THE 27TH IS THE SOCIOS CAR CLUB SHOW!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Congradulations Socios on all the Big wins. We will see you at your show! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:Where is the after party at????? :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

too bad i'm not going to make this one :tears:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 24 2007, 05:09 PM~7972566
> *Congradulations Socios on all the Big wins. We will see you at your show! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:Where is the after party at?????  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias  as 4 the after party I probablly wont make it cause I'll be beat from the show


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 24 2007, 07:11 PM~7973337
> *Gracias   as 4 the after party I probablly wont make it cause I'll be beat from the show
> *


MAKING THE TRIP FROM ORANGE COVE TOOK THE DAY OFF SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*The weather channel says it's going 2 be 88 degrees on Sunday  *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 25 2007, 07:10 AM~7976251
> *:wave:
> *


How does the bike look Mark :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Sociooooooooooooooooos?????


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 25 2007, 07:50 AM~7976494
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Sociooooooooooooooooos?????
> *



Q vo Jesse ready 4 Sunday?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn right I'm ready...I'll be a little tired from the Individuals show on saturday....but hey...it's all part of the road trip que no....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 25 2007, 08:01 AM~7976570
> *damn right I'm ready...I'll be a little tired from the Individuals show on saturday....but hey...it's all part of the road trip que no....
> *


 :biggrin: Simon


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
4 
Socios
getting everything loaded up to roll out first thing in the a.m.
Sacra Bound uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 24 2007, 11:48 PM~7975243
> *MAKING THE TRIP FROM ORANGE COVE TOOK THE DAY OFF SEE YOU ALL THERE  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 25 2007, 12:39 PM~7978066
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

hno:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

2 more days








:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 25 2007, 09:01 AM~7976570
> *damn right I'm ready...I'll be a little tired from the Individuals show on saturday....but hey...it's all part of the road trip que no....
> *


Where you staying att?we on the road all ready from AZ.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sounds like its going to be good! i think we may have to hit the road for sac.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 25 2007, 08:30 PM~7980612
> *Where you staying att?we on the road all ready from AZ.
> *


You coming up to SAC???


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

wats up socios :wave:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

1 more day......!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 25 2007, 10:39 PM~7981386
> *sounds like its going to be good! i think we may have to hit the road for sac.
> *



We're expecting alot of cars so show up early


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

24 HOURS AWAY


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 06:50 AM~7982095
> *24 HOURS AWAY
> *



This is how I'm feeling right now :wow: I need 2 get some sleep


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 26 2007, 06:56 AM~7982112
> *This is how I'm feeling right now :wow: I need 2 get some sleep
> *


EVERYTHING WILL TURN OUT FINE, JUST LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 07:01 AM~7982120
> *EVERYTHING WILL TURN OUT FINE, JUST LIKE ALWAYS
> *


Gracias :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 25 2007, 07:36 AM~7976402
> *The weather channel says it's going 2 be 88 degrees on Sunday
> *





that's 2 hot 4 me


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

got my ride all ready 4 2marrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 26 2007, 09:25 AM~7982774
> *got my ride all ready 4 2marrow  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

this is one of the shows i like attending every year, wont be out there with my 66 this year though. right now i got the body up on jack stands and the frame sitting next to it on the driveway. im getting my frame wrapped right now by andy and he might be coming over the day of the show to do some more work on the frame. if he doesnt make it though im going to go check out the rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

well my familia is Sac bound putting it down for Prophecy outta Tejas.
dayum wished I could be out there myself. :angry: :tears: but there's always next year ..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 26 2007, 01:40 PM~7983980
> *well my familia is Sac bound putting it down for  Prophecy outta Tejas.
> dayum wished I could be out there myself.  :angry:  :tears: but there's always next year ..
> *


Did your familia find a hotel 2 stay at after wards


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

My riders aren't ready but i'll be there to support my homies. Peace and "C" ya 2morrow....


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

i have a question i am entering my bike in the show, but iim putting it in the back seat of my car for the trip there,i want to drive my car but i dont want to enter it into the show, so can i just leave my car parked in line with the rest of the cars i roll up with in the show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@May 26 2007, 04:06 PM~7984527
> *i have a question i am entering my bike in the show, but iim putting it in the back seat of my car for the trip there,i want to drive my car but i dont want to enter it into the show, so can i just leave my car parked in line with the rest of the cars i roll up with in the show?
> *


That shouldnt be a problem. We can work that out at the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 26 2007, 06:56 AM~7982112
> *This is how I'm feeling right now :wow: I need 2 get some sleep
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2007, 04:14 PM~7984773
> *That shouldnt be a problem. We can work that out at the show.
> *


alright cool then i will see u all there!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

see you tomorrow Socios, I'll be caravaning with Insparations and Baybosses. They are making sure I don't get lost. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 26 2007, 07:39 PM~7985430
> *see you tomorrow Socios, I'll be caravaning with Insparations and Baybosses.  They are making sure I don't get lost. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 26 2007, 03:45 PM~7984468
> *My riders aren't ready but i'll be there to support my homies. Peace and "C" ya 2morrow....
> *



See you tomorrow


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

See all the riders tomorrow.....Im outz..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 26 2007, 05:16 PM~7984335
> *Did your familia find a hotel 2 stay at after wards
> *


 yeah bro they are @ the marriott.
good looking out :thumbsup:

just spoke to my girl there @ scandia fun center :tears: :tears: :banghead: i knew i should of called in sick.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

im leaving my house at 7:30 am should be there by 8-8:30 maybe incase i want to get breakfast and gas


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

few more hours :biggrin:

*PLEASE NO BBQ PITS OR BEER *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT'S ON NOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2007, 11:29 PM~7986434
> *few more hours  :biggrin:
> 
> PLEASE NO BBQ PITS OR BEER
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 27 2007, 02:00 AM~7986792
> *IT'S ON NOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I'll be there in about 1 hour and a half or les :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Orale Cabrones! Vamonos! It's Showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW SOCIOS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@May 27 2007, 08:44 PM~7989778
> *THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW SOCIOS
> *


post pics


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@May 27 2007, 07:44 PM~7989778
> *THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW SOCIOS
> *


GOOD SHOW MADE ME WONDER WHAT I MISSED THE LAST FEW YEARS.I WILL DEFINATELY BE BACK NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Excellent job Lissett and crew! :biggrin: :biggrin: Socios knows how to do it!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOCIOS YOU DID A GOOD JOB, HAD FUN I WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry I missed it :banghead:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

good show guys


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Good show had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2007, 11:58 PM~7934462
> *We had a change of plans for one of the give away lowrider bikes. Were going to be raffling off this bike. The other one is almost done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WELL GABE LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE RESIDING IN TEJAS NOW DON'T WORRY IT WILL HAVE A GOOD HOME :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO SOCIOS FOR SHOWING MY FAMILIA SOME GOOD NOR-CAL HOSPITALITY @ YOUR SHOW TODAY.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

good turn out... nice cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Great show, nice turnout.


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice job on the show Socio's.........had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

Great show and feel. I can't wait till the next one.  Great trophies to, can't belieive the one's for best in show. :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Thanks to everybody who supported our show . The turn out wouldn't have been the way it was with out you guys. Congrats 2 all the trophy winners. Nokturnal did very well at our show so did Lolyitiscs and they went home with a nice most members plaque along with a 6 and a half foot trophy . Once again thanks 2 eveybody and we hope 2 se you at our next year show  *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 27 2007, 09:49 PM~7990438
> *WELL GABE LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE RESIDING IN TEJAS NOW DON'T WORRY IT WILL HAVE A GOOD HOME  :biggrin:
> *


Man loco tienen suerte . well i'm glad your familia enjoyed our show I think you guys earned 2 trophies 1 special interest and 1 furthest distance traveled :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i cant figure out how to post picures, i got a bunch but dont know how.. good show :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 28 2007, 12:56 AM~7990763
> *Man loco tienen suerte . well i'm glad your familia enjoyed our show I think you guys earned 2 trophies 1 special interest and 1 furthest distance traveled :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: yes sir lady luck was riding with them 2day.
my rucca says to tell you that you and your club are very hospitable and if you guys are ever out our way we will do the same for you guys.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 27 2007, 11:04 PM~7990796
> *:biggrin:  yes sir lady luck was riding with them 2day.
> my rucca says to tell you that you and your club are very hospitable and if you guys are ever out our way we will do the same for you guys.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

All *SOCIOS* members thanks 4 a job well done. Go ahead and take tomorrow off lol


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn i missed a good show


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I am uploading pics from todays show, I will post them in the general section.


*EDIT*

THANKS HOMIE!

Drool away my friends


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 28 2007, 01:55 AM~7990993
> *I am uploading pics from todays show, I will post them in the general section.
> *


naw homie put them in post your rides or in here if you put them in general they will get moved regardless aint trying to tell you what to do just passing the 411 :biggrin:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are some pics & video from todays show

Here is some video footage from the hop!


http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2066.flv

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2063.flv

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2054.flv


One mean sound system....
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2084.flv


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Socios Pics

Thats where the photos are hosted.

Let me know if they work.

Thanks


Socios GREAT SHOW....


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I also have some pics from the Cruise at William Land Park. I need to get those off my other camera, that will be tomorrows task.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

FIRST OFF LET ME SAY THAT WAS A GREAT SHOW -FROM MYSELF AND MY BLVD KING MEMBERS WE HAD HELLA FUN IT WAS A GREAT FAMILY ATMISPHERE --SOCIOS MEMBERS WERE VERY CURTIOUS AND HELPFUL TO THE LOWRIDER BROTHER AND SISTER-


THANKS TO ALL OF SOCIOS WE WILL BE BACK 4-SURE NEXT YEAR


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@May 27 2007, 08:56 PM~7990148
> *Excellent job Lissett and crew!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Socios knows how to do it!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

X 999999999999


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 28 2007, 12:43 AM~7991114
> *FIRST OFF LET ME SAY THAT WAS A GREAT SHOW -FROM MYSELF AND MY BLVD KING MEMBERS WE HAD HELLA FUN IT WAS A GREAT FAMILY ATMISPHERE --SOCIOS MEMBERS WERE VERY CURTIOUS AND HELPFUL TO THE LOWRIDER BROTHER AND SISTER-
> THANKS TO ALL OF SOCIOS WE WILL BE BACK 4-SURE NEXT YEAR
> *


Yes it was a bad as show. I was very happy with the turn out. Thanks Socios.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 28 2007, 12:15 AM~7991058
> *Socios Pics
> 
> Thats where the photos are hosted.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2007, 10:50 PM~7990737
> *Thanks to everybody who supported our show . The turn out wouldn't have been the way it was with out you guys.  Congrats 2 all the trophy winners. Nokturnal did very well at our show so did Lolyitiscs and they went home with a nice most members plaque along with a 6 and a half foot trophy . Once again thanks 2 eveybody and we hope 2 se you at our next year show
> *


THANKS SOCIOS, FOR THE GREAT SHOW. YOU GUYS ALWAYS DO A GREAT JOB...... SEE YOU GUYS THIS WEEKEND....AND LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.... NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE........


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

One thing Id like to see at the shows are dancers. The hoppers were kool, but Some car dancers would make it OFF DA HOOK.....

Maybe Next year.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thankyou Socios for a great show that is how a show should be done,had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS 2 ALL DA PEOPLE DA CAME OUT 2 SUPPORT OUR SHOW, CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, VENDORS AND ALL DA PEOPLE DA CAME OUT 2 C DA CARS N SPEND THEIR MONEY :biggrin: CONGRATS 2 ALL DA WINNERS  



*IT WAS GREAT SEEING EVERY 1 OUT THERE N MEETING NEW PEOPLE, THANKS AGAIN N NOW IT'S TIME 2 GO 2 DA LAKE N ENJOY MY DAY OFF :biggrin: *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

and spacial thanks to lisset who waited for us  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2007, 10:56 AM~7992621
> *CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. will always support homie,until the next show...... :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 28 2007, 10:30 AM~7992425
> *Thankyou Socios for a great show that is how a show should be done,had a great time :thumbsup:
> *



X2 Playa!! Da Dozierman usually takes photos but I switched it up and brought the video camera. Got some good vid pics. Thanks again for the raffle. I won the rims!!! Those O.G. wire wheel will look good on my 68 I'm puttin' together. Thanks Socios for the show, Prizes and hospitality. See ya at the Devotion show on the 10 of June as well as the rest of the carclubs represented yesterday. Hopefully we will see more unity in the lowriding community and more clubs come together. Let's show the PoPo's dat they can spend more time on robberies, murders, rapes, and theft and leave the cruzin' to us. Peace......


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

GREAT SHOW GREAT PEOPLE THANKS TO SOCIOS FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: UntouchableS HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

GREAT SHOW! LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@May 28 2007, 01:15 PM~7993381
> *GREAT SHOW! LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


with your car right? :biggrin:


----------



## LoLoRivi73 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Socios for hosting! Everything seemed like it went well. Thanks for noticing my work on Big Blue, my '73 Riviera! It was also nice to see another Rivi show up, besides mine! Thanks for the hard work in putting on the show. Lay-M-Low CC Sacramento!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoLoRivi73_@May 28 2007, 01:25 PM~7993417
> *Thanks Socios for hosting!  Everything seemed like it went well.  Thanks for noticing my work on Big Blue, my '73 Riviera!  It was also nice to see another Rivi show up, besides mine!  Thanks for the hard work in putting on the show.  Lay-M-Low CC Sacramento!
> *



I like da 73 boat tail. I see ya all the time in Da Grove. Keep Layin' it Low man. Peace...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

WOW, I just want to say *THANK YOU *to all that participated and supported our show. We had a great time doing the show and have so many ideas to making it better for next year. It was great meeting all the new people and talking to everyone. I am glad to hear everyone enjoy themselves. *THANK YOU to the SOCIOS family *for giving your 100% you guys are the best! :thumbsup: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LoLoRivi73 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 28 2007, 01:40 PM~7993473
> *I like da 73 boat tail. I see ya all the time in Da Grove. Keep Layin' it Low man. Peace...
> *


Thanks for the props, my brother. Just trying to ride and enjoy life in Da Grove, with all the trucks on air here. Keeping it Ol' Scoo...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 27 2007, 08:34 PM~7990031
> *GOOD SHOW MADE ME WONDER WHAT I MISSED THE LAST FEW YEARS.I WILL DEFINATELY BE BACK NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup:
> *





Hey Peter, it was nice meeting you and your wife. See you guys next year... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@May 27 2007, 08:56 PM~7990148
> *Excellent job Lissett and crew!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Socios knows how to do it!
> *




THANK YOU Peewee, see you next year.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 28 2007, 11:06 AM~7992688
> *
> and spacial thanks to lisset who waited for us
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



It was great meeting you guys...Thank you for the support and I am happy to hear you guys had a great time. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## ludogg64 (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 01:19 PM~7993396
> *with your car right?  :biggrin:
> *


that goes for you too regal "KING"


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2007, 02:19 PM~7993665
> *It was great meeting you guys...Thank you for the support and I am happy to hear you guys had a great time. :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ludogg64_@May 28 2007, 02:20 PM~7993674
> *that goes for you too regal "KING"
> *



OUCH!!!






















:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

good show


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2007, 02:16 PM~7993639
> *Hey Peter, it was nice meeting you and your wife.  See you guys next year... :cheesy:
> *


NICE MEETING YOU TO


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

MY FIRST SHOW UP NORTH ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME REALLY ENJOYED IT CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7993561
> *WOW, I just want to say THANK YOU to all that participated and supported our show.  We had a great time doing the show and have so many ideas to making it better for next year.  It was great meeting all the new people and talking to everyone.  I am glad to hear everyone enjoy themselves.  THANK YOU to the SOCIOS family for giving your 100% you guys are the best! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


yes special thanks to Lissete and Gabe also i even saw Nacho do something :cheesy: --but also the guys who made sure no problems happen (no not the pigs ) but thee other SOCIOS members who were doing there job doing security making sure everyones families were cool


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW, SORRY I COULDNT SUPPORT. SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH AT DEVOTIONS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE ALL KNOW HOW THIS SHOW IS EVERY YEAR. IT GETS BIGGER & BETTER!
NICE SHOW SOCIOS! THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoLoRivi73_@May 28 2007, 02:07 PM~7993587
> *Thanks for the props, my brother.  Just trying to ride and enjoy life in Da Grove, with all the trucks on air here.  Keeping it Ol' Scoo...
> *


I gotcha back. Da ol' school is in da garage ready to come out next season. Peace and see ya around Da Grove....


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

It was a good show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@May 28 2007, 09:04 PM~7996404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dat wuz a good hop contest!!!


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

THAT LOLYSTICS CADDY GOT UP QUICK!! HOPE IT'S READY BY THE DEVOTION SHOW SO I CAN REP SACTOWN!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 28 2007, 11:06 AM~7992690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was great meeting u homie


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2007, 10:50 PM~7990737
> *Thanks to everybody who supported our show . The turn out wouldn't have been the way it was with out you guys.  Congrats 2 all the trophy winners. Nokturnal did very well at our show so did Lolyitiscs and they went home with a nice most members plaque along with a 6 and a half foot trophy . Once again thanks 2 eveybody and we hope 2 se you at our next year show
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7997068
> *Gracias, glad u guys made it home safe   n u know we will b at ur show.
> cool taliking 2 u homie  :biggrin:
> it was great meeting u homie
> *


Same here bro.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7997198
> *Same here bro.
> *


Great job on the judging bro


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Gabe / Lissette/ Jesse:
or any socio member if you guys have any pics of the show if you don't mind will you e-mail them to me @ [email protected].
we had our memory cards stolen from the computer room @ the hotel last night .
any pics wil be appriciated.
Thanks In Advance
Joe


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 28 2007, 04:15 PM~7994325
> *yes special thanks to Lissete and Gabe also i even saw Nacho do something :cheesy: --but also the guys who made sure no problems happen (no not the pigs ) but thee other SOCIOS members who were doing there job doing security making sure everyones families were cool
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thank you Tito. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 28 2007, 05:39 PM~7994776
> *WE ALL KNOW HOW THIS SHOW IS EVERY YEAR. IT GETS BIGGER & BETTER!
> NICE SHOW SOCIOS! THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Thank you Exotic...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7997318
> *Gabe / Lissette/ Jesse:
> or any socio member if you guys have any pics of the show if you don't mind will you e-mail them to me @ [email protected].
> we had our memory cards stolen from the  computer room  @ the hotel last night .
> ...



Damn Joe, so sorry to hear that. I don't think any of the guys had a chance to take pics, I think most of the pics would be posted here. I will ask anyway, but so sorry to hear that..

Lisset.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

great show guys, it was a great turnout and a great day, trophies real nice, look forward to next year, and dont forget to come to my show, july 1st oak grove park, in stockton, ca


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2007, 01:03 AM~7997509
> *Damn Joe, so sorry to hear that.  I don't think any of the guys had a chance to take pics, I think most of the pics would be posted here. I will ask anyway, but so sorry to hear that..
> 
> Lisset.
> *



:thumbsup: good looking out 
i hope who ever took the cards feels good about themselves.

Suspect # 1 Pauly cause he took a picture with my lady. :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k pauly .


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 28 2007, 11:10 PM~7997544
> *:thumbsup: good looking out
> i hope who ever took the cards feels good about themselves.
> 
> ...


 :0 


AYE CHISME!!! :cheesy: 























Just kidding... :biggrin:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 28 2007, 11:37 PM~7997318
> *Gabe / Lissette/ Jesse:
> or any socio member if you guys have any pics of the show if you don't mind will you e-mail them to me @ [email protected].
> we had our memory cards stolen from the  computer room  @ the hotel last night .
> ...



I posted some pics via a link back on page 70...


www.flickr.com/photos/allude

But theres the link for you.....

Also on that page I have some Video of the Hop.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

theres a couple more videos


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

PROPZ 2 SOCIOS U GUYZ THRU A GOOD SHOW WE'LL B THERE NEXT YEAR 2 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GREAT SHOW THIS YEAR  ...BUT HAD TO WORK ON MY RIDE TO GET IT OUT AND ABOUT FOR THIS SUMMER,SI NO I'LL NEVER FINISH :biggrin: ...BUT FOR SURE NEXT YEAR I'LL BE THERE AND IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD I'LL BE THERE WITH A DIFFERENT LOOK..OR SOMETHING DIFFERENT :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 29 2007, 06:52 AM~7998597
> *LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GREAT SHOW THIS YEAR  ...BUT HAD TO WORK ON MY RIDE TO GET IT OUT AND ABOUT FOR THIS SUMMER,SI NO I'LL NEVER FINISH :biggrin: ...BUT FOR SURE NEXT YEAR I'LL BE THERE AND IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD I'LL BE THERE WITH A DIFFERENT LOOK..OR SOMETHING DIFFERENT :dunno:
> *


Gotta see it 2 believe it


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 29 2007, 07:55 AM~7998608
> *Gotta see it 2 believe it
> *


Don't worry you'll see it  Can't rush it when your juicing :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 29 2007, 07:20 AM~7998732
> *Don't worry you'll see it   Can't rush it when your juicing :biggrin:
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Great Show Socios, you guy worked real hard and it showed. See you next year...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DID ADRIAN FROM YUBA CITY GET HIS CAR FINISHED? I KNOW HE WAS HOPING IT WOULD BE DONE FOR THE SHOW? BUT NOT SURE IF IT WAS? :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+May 29 2007, 08:00 AM~7998935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet maybe this weekend or next


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 28 2007, 11:04 PM~7997512
> *great show guys, it was a great turnout and a great day,  trophies real nice, look forward to next year, and dont forget to come to my show, july 1st oak grove park, in stockton, ca
> *




dammmmmmm homie u were there? I did not c u or Kutty  well glad u liked da show n u knowwwwwwwww we will b at ur show n thanks 4 da support


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 29 2007, 02:23 AM~7998144
> *PROPZ 2 SOCIOS U GUYZ THRU A GOOD SHOW WE'LL B THERE NEXT YEAR 2 :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Chivo...your boys did good at the hop and also Jose..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 29 2007, 02:23 AM~7998144
> *PROPZ 2 SOCIOS U GUYZ THRU A GOOD SHOW WE'LL B THERE NEXT YEAR 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 29 2007, 02:15 AM~7997829
> *I posted some pics via a link back on page 70...
> www.flickr.com/photos/allude
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: good looking out homie . :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7997225
> *Great job on the judging bro
> *


Some shit started up at the end of the show, but i'll talk to you about it later.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

nice pics Moco :thumbsup: 
keep them coming


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

well, gotta get ready and go to work. i figured out how to post em and i'll post the rest later!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Great Pics Moco, it was really nice seeing you on Sunday...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

to gabe i paid for my trophy in advance and i didnt receive it yet. you know who i;m going to tell. :biggrin: but other than that you guys always have a good show.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 29 2007, 03:22 PM~8000866
> *to gabe i paid for my trophy in advance and i didnt receive it yet. you know who i;m going to tell. :biggrin: but other than that you guys always have a good show.
> *



lol hey you did that too.pues now he owes 2 trophys que no.
hey manuel este did you receive the cd i sent you awhile back.


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

i see you lizzzzette


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8000883
> *lol hey you did that too.pues now he owes 2 trophys que no.
> hey manuel este did you receive the cd i sent you awhile back.
> *


yeah bro thanks.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 29 2007, 01:32 PM~8000919
> *i see you lizzzzette
> *



:ugh:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for putting on another AWESOME show....always one of the best of the year. Great job you guys.

See you at the next show.

Jason
Kapital Kreations
President


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

i gota give socios props for the show on sunday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Rollin into next year......    :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2007, 11:13 PM~7990833
> *All SOCIOS members thanks 4 a job well done. Go ahead and take tomorrow off lol
> *



LOL.......had the best time of my life.......


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Many thanks to Lizette, Gabe, and the Socios Car Club for their donations and helping the kids raise money for the dance group. We really appreciated the opportunity your club has given us. I must not forget the car clubs who donated money. Thank you for your generosity! Many thanks to the following car clubs who donated, Compadres Bomb Club, Uce Car Club, Blvd Image, Socios , Prophecy, Devotions, Just Rollin, Supreme Entertainment, and El Raider who post messages on the site.

If anyone who donated would like to use your donation as a tax write off message me and I'll send you the tax id #. 

Thanks sooo much again and it was nice meeting everyone!

Gina (Comadre)


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice picks


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICESSSS...!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+May 29 2007, 01:22 PM~8000866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmm Gina :roflmao: :roflmao: I just had 2 say that:loco: .thanks 2 you and the Compadres 4 participating at our show :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 29 2007, 10:20 PM~8004816
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice picks
> *


Good job with the Icee machine bro . Yourself and Mike


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 29 2007, 10:28 PM~8004882
> *Dam Art you proved yourself bro gracias*



ya sabes gabe.....For SOCIOS, It's all or nothing.......and I gave it my all carnal.....SOCIOS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 29 2007, 11:14 PM~8005164
> *ya sabes gabe.....For SOCIOS, It's all or nothing.......and I gave it my all carnal.....SOCIOS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> :loco:
> 
> :loco: x999999999


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@May 29 2007, 10:08 PM~8004696
> *Many thanks to Lizette, Gabe, and the Socios Car Club for their donations and helping the kids raise money for the dance group.  We really appreciated the opportunity your club has given us.  I must not forget the car clubs who donated money.  Thank you for your generosity!  Many thanks to the following car clubs who donated, Compadres Bomb Club, Uce Car Club,  Blvd Image, Socios , Prophecy, Devotions, Just Rollin, Supreme Entertainment, and El Raider who post messages on the site.
> 
> If anyone who donated would like to use your donation as a tax write off message me and I'll send you the tax id #.
> ...



Good luck on the trip, bring me back an española :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2007, 10:06 AM~8007269
> *Good luck on the trip, bring me back an española  :biggrin:
> *


nice meeting you bro


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

denada gabe it was my pleasure to help SOCIOS familia


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 10:30 AM~8007409
> *nice meeting you bro
> *



same here, r u going 2 da Streetlow show on sunday in san jo?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

BREAKDANCING OF SOME KIDS, EVEN A COUPLE GIRLS GOT INTO IT!!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

THATS ALL FOLKS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bad ass pics bro .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY LEO WHO DID THAT 79' MONTE BELONG TO?
LOOKS PRETTY NICE


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

thanks thanks, i just bought me a new digital camera so im going to be going picture happy at shows. i didnt even get all of em though, just cought the ones that cought my eye and that were new to me. 

y sepa la bola who that car belongs to bictor. there were tons of nice rides out there though!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Good Pics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pics Moco. I brought out da video camera for the first time so I have to edit video. I usually go picture-happy like you at shows but I tried something new. I'll do the same at the Devotion show with my video camera. See ya there and nice pics. I like the 67 and 59 photos the best. Peace and one luv.....


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> > :loco:
> >
> > :loco: x999999999
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 30 2007, 11:43 AM~8007867
> *HEY LEO WHO DID THAT 79' MONTE  BELONG TO?
> LOOKS PRETTY NICE
> *


That monte is from fairfield. I forgot the guys name but hes in a bike club called Creative Expressions. I think they got a hopper too.


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8007838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA Check out homeboy hangin on that rim, fucken cars all weighted up and shit :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 30 2007, 05:39 PM~8010534
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 30 2007, 05:20 PM~8010440
> *x2 lol
> :0  Ya tienes a una mexicana
> :thumbsup:
> *



pero quiero una española tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@May 30 2007, 09:37 PM~8010525
> *HAHA Check out homeboy hangin on that rim, fucken cars all weighted up and shit  :roflmao:
> *


i was thinking about that yesterday after i watched a trucha video...i think ANYBODY bringing down a car that way is a dumb ass. they could twist their ankle or something on their way down, the car lands on them y sopas, bright idea...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider+May 30 2007, 09:00 PM~8011989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not 2 smart :no:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341928


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Yup some sorry ass fool stole the hopping stick :guns: Hopefully they rott in hell . There kids too . You stole something from me and my family and all I can do is wish you the worst . All we try to do is have a good family event and some dumb ass has 2 do this crap :angry: *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hay all I'm Larry form the Socios Car Club Yuba City C.C. I to think it sucks that Some one stole the Hopping Stick!!! But I dont wish anything bad on the persons or person that stole the Dam Thing... It sucks because our club will have to be the one to replace it!!!! Just reamber what comes around goes around!!!!
It's to bad people have to do things like that.(((( Hell ,,,, )))) Just ask and our club and we would proble just give it to you... Maybe not that one because it was not ours two give but we would have tryed to help you get one or make one for you and US. I am,, and most of the club member in the Socios car and truck club are real nice and easy going people hell we all beleve in treating people the way we would like to be treated!!!!
MAYBE THAT PERSON OR PERSONS WILL DO THE RIGHT THING AND GET IT BACK TO US????? DAM I HOPE SO.

IF THE PERSON OR PERSONS THAT TOOK THE HOPPING STICK WANT TO GET IT BACK TO US JUST SEND ME A E-MAIL AT THIS E-MAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL COME GET IT AND KEEP IT PRIVET ,WHO TOOK IT AND WE HERE AT OUT CLUB WILL JUST CALL IT A MESS UP.. [email protected] 

thank you for your time, 

LARRY 
SOCIOS CAR CLUB YUBA CITY C.C.



Yup some sorry ass fool stole the hopping stick Hopefully they rott in hell . There kids too . You stole something from me and my family and all I can do is wish you the worst . All we try to do is have a good family event and some dumb ass has 2 do this crap


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@May 31 2007, 06:58 PM~8018678
> *Hay all I'm Larry form the Socios Car Club Yuba City C.C. I to think it sucks that Some one stole the Hopping Stick!!! But I dont wish anything bad on the persons or person that stole the Dam Thing...  It sucks because our club will have to be the one to replace it!!!! Just reamber what comes around goes around!!!!
> It's to bad people have to do things like that.(((( Hell ,,,, )))) Just ask and our club and we would proble just give it to you...  Maybe not that one because it was not ours two give but we would have tryed to help you get one or make one for you and US.  I am,, and most of the club member in  the Socios car and truck club are  real nice and easy going people hell we all beleve in treating people the way we would like to be treated!!!!
> MAYBE THAT PERSON  OR PERSONS WILL DO  THE RIGHT THING AND GET IT BACK TO US?????    DAM I HOPE SO.
> ...


*Ok maybe not ther kids just them but it does suck that they stole the hopping stick*


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Rember Nothing Good Comes From Taking What Is Not Your!!!!!!!

Socios YC.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@May 31 2007, 07:26 PM~8018858
> *Rember Nothing Good Comes From Taking What Is Not Your!!!!!!!
> 
> Socios YC.
> *



Well said Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

If its the same one, we saw it when we walked back from the hop. We were there last puttin the club hopper together. I wondered why it was laying outside the cage, on the ground. :uh:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@May 31 2007, 07:56 PM~8019111
> *If its the same one, we saw it when we walked back from the hop. We were there last puttin the club hopper together. I wondered why it was laying outside the cage, on the ground. :uh:
> *


Yup that's the 1


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@May 31 2007, 06:58 PM~8018678
> *Hay all I'm Larry form the Socios Car Club Yuba City C.C. I to think it sucks that Some one stole the Hopping Stick!!! But I dont wish anything bad on the persons or person that stole the Dam Thing...  It sucks because our club will have to be the one to replace it!!!! Just reamber what comes around goes around!!!!
> It's to bad people have to do things like that.(((( Hell ,,,, )))) Just ask and our club and we would proble just give it to you...  Maybe not that one because it was not ours two give but we would have tryed to help you get one or make one for you and US.  I am,, and most of the club member in  the Socios car and truck club are  real nice and easy going people hell we all beleve in treating people the way we would like to be treated!!!!
> MAYBE THAT PERSON  OR PERSONS WILL DO  THE RIGHT THING AND GET IT BACK TO US?????    DAM I HOPE SO.
> ...




Well said......


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 31 2007, 05:18 PM~8017984
> *Yup some sorry ass fool stole the hopping stick  :guns: Hopefully they rott in hell . There kids too . You stole something from me and my family and all I can do is wish you the worst . All we try to do is have a good family event and some dumb ass has 2 do this crap :angry:
> *



Not the kids G.....but the fool who stole will get theres, maybe not by us, but by someone.......eh loco, what goes around comes around......and it happens a lot.....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 31 2007, 08:41 PM~8019484
> *Not the kids G.....but the fool who stole will get theres, maybe not by us, but by someone.......eh loco, what goes around comes around......and it happens a lot.....
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Have you guys received any ransom notes or phone calls yet? :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 5 2007, 07:41 AM~8044503
> *Have you guys received any ransom notes or phone calls yet? :dunno:
> *


If your talking about the hopping stick then no we haven't


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 5 2007, 08:05 AM~8044610
> *If your talking about the hopping stick then no we haven't
> *


Jess, eye wahs :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Jun 5 2007, 08:05 AM~8044610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're just going 2 make a new 1


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ponle alarma :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 31 2007, 05:18 PM~8017984
> *Yup some sorry ass fool stole the hopping stick  :guns: Hopefully they rott in hell . There kids too . You stole something from me and my family and all I can do is wish you the worst . All we try to do is have a good family event and some dumb ass has 2 do this crap :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 6 2007, 05:54 PM~8055683
> *We're just going 2 make a new 1
> *


nys!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

to how stoled the hopping stick :twak: :guns: :tears: :machinegun: :burn: colombia style


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jun 7 2007, 09:21 PM~8063817
> *to how stoled the hopping stick :twak:  :guns:  :tears:  :machinegun:  :burn: colombia style
> *


Maybe a Colombian neck tie instead


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

wherever it works for this vato to pay......  :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hay Home Boy's

This Is Larry form the Socios Car and Truck Club form Yuba City Ca.

Shit, It suck that some people have to take shit that's not their’s!!! But Fuck 
Some time people make mistakes,,, (((shit I know I have!!!!)))

(((I’m going to lay it out there!!!!)))

If you made a mistake like taking the Hopping Stick and want to fix the problem just give me a Call 530-415-6969. I will come pick it up and I will not Let anyone know who you ARE!!!! And that is my word and I never go back on my word!!!

No one will know where I went and know one will ever know who you ARE!!!!! Shit I will not hold it against you or be pissed OFF I will just be happy that you figured out that you made a mistake and you was Man or Lady enough to fix it.

I just would like to be able to give it back!!!! To the person that let us use it!!!

We all at one time in our Lifes have made mistakes and shit the way we grow is when we are man or lady enought to fix IT!! 

NO DISTENCE IS TOO FAR TO HAVE TO COME TO PIC IT UP. 

Thank You,
Larry 
Socios Car and Truck Club
Yuba City Ca.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 8 2007, 05:03 PM~8068524
> *Hay Home Boy's
> 
> This Is Larry form the Socios Car and Truck Club form Yuba City Ca.
> ...


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 8 2007, 05:03 PM~8068524
> *Hay Home Boy's
> 
> This Is Larry form the Socios Car and Truck Club form Yuba City Ca.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jun 7 2007, 11:21 PM~8064474
> *wherever it works for this vato to pay......   :biggrin:
> *


Great America was cool yesterday. It was cool hanging out and meeting your carnal also :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: dije le a lisset happy birthday and we had a really good time with you guys and sisco,vero,tory.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jun 11 2007, 02:20 PM~8083670
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: dije le a lisset happy birthday and we had a really good time with you guys and sisco,vero,tory.
> *


What about Rosie and Sara.  I'll tell Lisset you said Happy birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sup gabe hows it going


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 11 2007, 02:57 PM~8083928
> *Sup gabe hows it going
> *


Cool . You didn't go 2 the Devotion show huh?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i went strigth from work i had no cash to enter my bike but i was there.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisset,,,


Happy Birthday form the Socios Car And Truck Club Yuba City C.C.

Much Love form my house To Your.

I hope your day is perfect.

Love you and your fam

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Truck Club 
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

well said .........


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisset,,

We here from the Socios Car & Truck club are so luckey to have a Lady Like your self as a member.

Just rember that when we get older,, That only mean we are getting better.

Keep It Low For The Show.

L


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 11 2007, 03:04 PM~8083978
> *i went strigth from work i had no cash to enter my bike but i was there.
> *


Well at least you went and you must have had the $2.00 admission money 


Also Congrats 2 all the SOCIOS that placed at whatever show you went 2. I know the club was spread out all over at different shows .


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:0 up's I forgat about them, but you know what I mean.  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jun 11 2007, 10:22 PM~8087391
> *:0 up's I forgat about them, but you know what I mean.   :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know :biggrin:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lisset!

Adam and Gina


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 11 2007, 03:37 PM~8084203
> *Lisset,,,
> Happy Birthday form the Socios Car And Truck Club Yuba City C.C.
> 
> ...



Thank You Larry, you are to kind. I had a great time with family and friends this weekend. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 11 2007, 03:45 PM~8084262
> *Lisset,,
> 
> We here from the Socios Car & Truck club are so luckey to have a Lady Like your self as a member.
> ...



Thanks Larry. Just like wine right? :biggrin: 

You know the older i get, i am enjoying it better. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jun 11 2007, 02:20 PM~8083670
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: dije le a lisset happy birthday and we had a really good time with you guys and sisco,vero,tory.
> *



Gracias Jensid. I am glad that your brother also had a good time. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jun 12 2007, 08:26 AM~8088906
> *Happy Birthday Lisset!
> 
> Adam and Gina
> *



Thank you Gina!! :cheesy:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: HAPPY B-LATED B-DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Jun 12 2007, 08:56 PM~8093801
> *
> *


What up E hit me up


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

new #


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 12 2007, 10:21 PM~8094353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 12 2007, 10:30 PM~8094392
> *
> *


u guys should participate oin the tournaments


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8094683
> *u guys should participate oin the tournaments
> *


----------

